# Warning!



## jbond

Nobody cares that Moebius just announced a 1/6 scale LIS Robot?

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=25137


----------



## jimkirk

I just came across that on FB.
Daym another chunk of $$ to spend on a kit and all the goodies.


----------



## kdaracal

jbond said:


> Nobody cares that Moebius just announced a 1/6 scale LIS Robot?
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/?p=25137


Thank you, Moebius!


----------



## kdaracal

I'll be getting 3, thank you very much. 1st season B/W, Third season color, with the inevitable light/goodies kit, and one MITB or Pre-finished.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Man! So many kits to buy! I feel like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## kdaracal

Opus Penguin said:


> Man! So many kits to buy! I feel like a kid in a candy store!


Preach it, brother! Amen!


----------



## teslabe

Without a doubt a dream come true, the early prototype looks fantastic.......:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001

Curse you Moebius! *I'm out of ROOOOOMMMM!* Man, talk about arm twisting...

HAL9001-


----------



## Gary K

The mock-up doesn't yet incorporate all the corrections that still need to be made because Moebius wanted it in time for i-Hobby. The SolidWorks CGI model looks better, but the mock-up looks pretty decent, nevertheless. The torso is based on my almost-from-the-original-molds casting, and I actually got to measure the hero tread section when I was in LA.

Gary


----------



## Zombie_61

Out_standing_! I realize this is an early mock-up, but it looks like the arms and legs are cast in vinyl. I'd prefer styrene, but as long as the proportions are correct (which looks _very_ likely based on those photos) I'll make do with whatever they provide.


----------



## MightyMax

Thank You thank you and THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!!!

I cAnnot wait to have this old childhood friend in my hot old man hands!!!

max Bryant


----------



## John P

Gary! Hug Frank for me!


----------



## robiwon

O.K., need to get some more LEDs, fiber optics, EL wire, voice recorder, etc....


----------



## jaws62666

Gary K said:


> The mock-up doesn't yet incorporate all the corrections that still need to be made because Moebius wanted it in time for i-Hobby. The SolidWorks CGI model looks better, but the mock-up looks pretty decent, nevertheless. The torso is based on my almost-from-the-original-molds casting, and I actually got to measure the hero tread section when I was in LA.
> 
> Gary


You are just the busy little beaver Gary. Between this and the Galileo, I cant wait for next year. Wow A grail kit this year in the Big E , and next year with the Robot and shuttle. WOOHOO :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

I have been sitting on the news of this kit for the past few years and I have been drooling over pictures of it since early September!! I hope this puts all the "Experts" on this board in their place who think they know more about Moebius than Moebius does. They have a great many things in the works and we will find out about them when THEY are ready to tell us!! (No, I will not say what those are!!)

I too plan to get at least 3 to make different versions, first season gray tones, second/third season red highlights and.............wait for it.............the Scarecrow Robot from "Visit to a Hostile Planet"!!! Orrrrr maybe the Anti-Matter Robot!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a

So, I'll need to get 3. 2 as static models and ONE to make with motorized treads etc!


----------



## fire91bird

In the pictures, the arms and legs look like rubber, is that correct and will they be in the kit like that? I think it looks neat.


----------



## robiwon

Now we just need a J2 in scale with this Robot.:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317

Gary K said:


> The mock-up doesn't yet incorporate all the corrections that still need to be made because Moebius wanted it in time for i-Hobby. The SolidWorks CGI model looks better, but the mock-up looks pretty decent, nevertheless. The torso is based on my almost-from-the-original-molds casting, and I actually got to measure the hero tread section when I was in LA.
> 
> Gary


Gary, I have to tell you, not even Babe Ruth hit so many home runs in a row!
The mock up looks fantastic ! I can't wait for its final release!
Tipping my hat to you Sir!
Mike


----------



## zike

One question:

How many per case lot?

I need to decide how many cases to order.


----------



## liskorea317

RSN said:


> I have been sitting on the news of this kit for the past few years and I have been drooling over pictures of it since early September!! I hope this puts all the "Experts" on this board in their place who think they know more about Moebius than Moebius does. They have a great many things in the works and we will find out about them when THEY are ready to tell us!! (No, I will not say what those are!!)
> 
> I too plan to get at least 3 to make different versions, first season gray tones, second/third season red highlights and.............wait for it.............the Scarecrow Robot from "Visit to a Hostile Planet"!!! Orrrrr maybe the Anti-Matter Robot!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


Don't forget Golden Boy!


----------



## kdaracal

RSN said:


> I have been sitting on the news of this kit for the past few years and I have been drooling over pictures of it since early September!! I hope this puts all the "Experts" on this board in their place who think they know more about Moebius than Moebius does. They have a great many things in the works and we will find out about them when THEY are ready to tell us!! (No, I will not say what those are!!)
> 
> I too plan to get at least 3 to make different versions, first season gray tones, second/third season red highlights and.............wait for it.............the Scarecrow Robot from "Visit to a Hostile Planet"!!! Orrrrr maybe the Anti-Matter Robot!!!!!!! :thumbsup:



So many possibilities!


----------



## RSN

liskorea317 said:


> Don't forget Golden Boy!


GREAT...........4 kits for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antimatter

WHAT???!!!! No lightning bolt??????:jest:


----------



## DLHamblin

Oh my gosh!!!! Just read this!!!!!! I will have to order (2) to start with!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate

Frank and Gary, if you were here I'd HAVE to hug you!! Thank you so much! My 1960's Aurora Robot is my favorite of all time model, and resides, the worse for wear, in a glass covered stand. Having a 1/6th true scale model of the Robot is a dream coming true!

(Also thanks from my friend in Wales - he's very excited that this is coming out as well!)

Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary K

Here's a peek at some of the detail that the Robot model will have.

Gary


----------



## RSN

Gary K said:


> Here's a peek at some of the detail that the Robot model will have.
> 
> Gary


That was one of the details that struck me when I saw the pictures last month. I also like the loops at the top of the chest neon. You cannot get more accurate than this!! Beautiful Gary, thank you!!


----------



## Gary K

RSN said:


> That was one of the details that struck me when I saw the pictures last month. I also like the loops at the top of the chest neon. You cannot get more accurate than this!! Beautiful Gary, thank you!!


Thanks. The neon loops aren't quite right on the mock-up, but they've been fixed on the CGI model that the actual kit will be based on. 

Gary


----------



## RSN

Gary K said:


> Thanks. The neon loops aren't quite right on the mock-up, but they've been fixed on the CGI model that the actual kit will be based on.
> 
> Gary


Then they will be even better than the ones I saw? YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nektu

cough, cough.... 1/6 Robbie to go with it?..... cough, cough....

that would be awesome.


----------



## Dave P

Round 2 has that license, not Moebius.


----------



## irishtrek

I remember way back in the late '60s some one had released a Lost In Space robot close to the same scale as this one coming from Mobieus, and no I do not know who it was nor was I able to buy the kit. Any one besides me remember this???


----------



## harrier1961

Gary K said:


> Here's a peek at some of the detail that the Robot model will have.
> 
> Gary


Gary, between this, the upcoming ST Shuttle, and the Enterprise, you are my hero!
Just saying...
Andy.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

RSN said:


> I have been sitting on the news of this kit for the past few years and I have been drooling over pictures of it since early September!! I hope this puts all the "Experts" on this board in their place who think they know more about Moebius than Moebius does. They have a great many things in the works and we will find out about them when THEY are ready to tell us!! (No, I will not say what those are!!)


I have been a member of Hobbytalk for a very long time and have made some wonderful friends , both fellow modelers and industry professionals. I greatly appreciate the trust placed in me by folks like Jamie Hood, Frank Winspur, Dave Metzner, Gary Kerr, Fredrick Barr, Rick Sternbach, Mike Okuda etc. I have had many candid conversations by phone and e-mail and have been privy to what most would call trade secrets and privileged info about their newest products. Even though it is pure torture safeguarding that knowledge, I wish to thank them for shareing the knowledge of these and many other future products not yet revealed.....my lips are sealed ! :thumbsup: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass

Finally! I was hating the idea of all the mods necessary to get the old model to look right. And this one is BIG, too!


----------



## RSN

Ductapeforever said:


> I have been a member of Hobbytalk for a very long time and have made some wonderful friends , both fellow modelers and industry professionals. I greatly appreciate the trust placed in me by folks like Jamie Hood, Frank Winspur, Dave Metzner, Gary Kerr, Fredrick Barr, Rick Sternbach, Mike Okuda etc. I have had many candid conversations by phone and e-mail and have been privy to what most would call trade secrets and privileged info about their newest products. Even though it is pure torture, I wish to thank them for shareing the knowledge of these and many other future products not yet revealed.....my lips are sealed ! :thumbsup: :wave: :tongue:


Yes, it is a good feeling to be trusted, but as you say, it is a double edged sword. It is hard not to say anything when people here are complaining about what a company has not produced and what they wished they would produce. This kit should show everyone that Frank knows what we want and when it will benefit his company finacially, he will make it for us AND for him.

I have stopped asking, in confidence, what might be coming next because I want to be surprised along with everyone else...........still plenty to look forward to!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyonisis

Gary K said:


> Here's a peek at some of the detail that the Robot model will have.
> 
> Gary


OOOBBAA -GAABBAA BBLAABBFF - I'm flabbergasted, and speechless!! Words fail me at the moment. I guess that's all I can say. The detail of this is excellent! You guys sure go all out when you detail your kits. No wonder you guys are so well loved. Thank you for sharing this with us, Sir! Although I'm no longer into building models, I'll keep watching for this with great interest. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Ductapeforever

If folks here would demonstrate a little more patience, understand these announcements are *only the tip of the iceburg* so much more in the pipeline. Many fan favorites on the way ! Understand that some announcements cannot be shared because of industry competition, the right time will present itself.


----------



## jbond

There's a nice 1/6 Medicom Robby figure that probably costs about what the LIS Robot will cost.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

This is GREAT news!

I always wanted a bigger B-9 robot! 

Something I could light-up and put sound into! 

Frank, I know you lurk here....THANKS BUDDY!

MMM


----------



## Desert_Modeler

Now who's going to motorize ( extend, retract, wave, open/close claws) the arms for a truly realistic... 

DANGER.. DANGER.. WILL ROBINSON.....!!!!!


I see a radio control system in the future!!!


----------



## Chrisisall

This is epic...


----------



## zike

I've already started buying material for a diorama base.

This model isn't even for sale and it's costing me money.

Is something wrong with me?


----------



## spocks beard

This is most excellent news!:thumbsup:
I'm very glad that i'm slowly starting to get back into the hobby after about a year... As there are so many new exciting kits that are in the works, And quite a few that i still need to get that are already out!

Even though i have the Masudaya YM3 & It is pretty accurate, This MOEBIUS Robot looks to be far superior as far as detailing.
It even has the squished legs of the hero robot costume & Finally someone got the claws right!

Best of all it looks to be scaled close enough to my sci fi Metro LIS figures to make a diorama. HEHEE!:tongue:
THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!


----------



## Ductapeforever

spocks beard said:


> This is most excellent news!:thumbsup:
> I'm very glad that i'm slowly starting to get back into the hobby after about a year... As there are so many new exciting kits that are in the works, And quite a few that i still need to get that are already out!
> 
> Even though i have the Masudaya YM3 & It is pretty accurate, This MOEBIUS Robot looks to be far superior as far as detailing.
> It even has the squished legs of the hero robot costume & Finally someone got the claws right!
> 
> Best of all it looks to be scaled close enough to my sci fi Metro LIS figures to make a diorama. HEHEE!:tongue:
> THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!


It is precisely the same scale as the Sci-Fi Metro 12 inch figures.


----------



## Rallystone

Thank you, Moebius!! (wiping away a tear of joy)....now where can I pre-order it?! :wave:


----------



## spocks beard

Ductapeforever said:


> It is precisely the same scale as the Sci-Fi Metro 12 inch figures.


Thanks for the info Ductape!
Now if only Sci-Fi Metro would finally release the Major West figure!


----------



## Ductapeforever

spocks beard said:


> Thanks for the info Ductape!
> Now if only Sci-Fi Metro would finally release the Major West figure!


Don was released, I have him. Judy, Penny and Will are still due.


----------



## teslabe

jbond said:


> There's a nice 1/6 Medicom Robby figure that probably costs about what the LIS Robot will cost.


There is also a very nice 1/6 Robby that came out just a few months ago from X-Plus that will look great next to Moebius's B-9......:thumbsup:
Are X-Plus and Medicom the same company?


----------



## teslabe

Desert_Modeler said:


> Now who's going to motorize ( extend, retract, wave, open/close claws) the arms for a truly realistic...
> 
> DANGER.. DANGER.. WILL ROBINSON.....!!!!!
> 
> 
> I see a radio control system in the future!!!


I'm sure someone will......


----------



## Moonman27

This is UNBELIEVABLY COOL! Need at least 2 of these too. At last.:thumbsup: What is the price range BTW?:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

Moonman27 said:


> This is UNBELIEVABLY COOL! Need at least 2 of these too. At last.:thumbsup: What is the price range BTW?:thumbsup:


It's only at the prototype stage. We're probably quite a ways from getting a price or even a range of prices.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Most excellent news! My favorite sci-fi character of all time done justice by team Moebius! I have the Lunar Models resin kit. Other than the severely yellowed clear parts, I thought that one looked good! Gary that mock-up looks amazing and then some! Gary I have one question. How does it feel to be the designer of dreams of the 1960's being brought to reality in the 21st century? Between what you are doing for Moebius and Round2 all of us aged hobbyist's are indeed thankfull that you are involved. 

Thank you and Frank and Dave and Gary for this! :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever

I hope wherever CLBROWN is right now ,hope he hears us singing Gary's praises loud and clear. (Snicker, Snicker !):hat:
.....sorry, just had to say it !


----------



## kdaracal

zike said:


> I've already started buying material for a diorama base.
> 
> This model isn't even for sale and it's costing me money.
> 
> Is something wrong with me?


No. Something is _*RIGHT*_ with you!


----------



## John P

I've probably said it before, but I _LOVE _that fact that people of my own age and interests now have their own model kit companies.


----------



## Ron Gross

Gary's design correctly captures the look of the hero costume occupied by Bob May. All other representations with the possible exception of Lunar Models have utilized the long distance prop as a guide, due to the fact that those stats were readily available. All in all, this is an outstanding achievement.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

because its never too early for wild speculation...

Does anybody know if this kit will also include properly designed retracted arms? I don't know why that detail has eluded robot makers , but 99% of the time, the arms are retracted, yet nobody makes them that way


----------



## Y3a

I think that's why we have Razor saws. At least that's what I've done a few times.


----------



## zike

Y3a said:


> I think that's why we have Razor saws. At least that's what I've done a few times.


The problem is that the bellows section, being in the extended position, has all of the folds and creases stretched out so you can't just shorten the arms and have it look right.

But if retracted arms aren't included, this should be an easy fix for the aftermarket guys. Retracted resin arms don't sound too challenging to cast.


----------



## Paulbo

It looks like the arms are rubber with an internal armature. I'm guessing that displaying the arms retracted would be a simple matter of pushing them in.


----------



## zike

Paulbo said:


> It looks like the arms are rubber with an internal armature. I'm guessing that displaying the arms retracted would be a simple matter of pushing them in.


I sincerely hope that's not the case. I'm hoping that we are seeing plastic that has been painted but it does look like rubber. That would be a terrible mistake. It's not suitable for a model and the both the legs and the arms went through multiple changes during the run of the show. I know the legs were actually painted after the earlier episodes. I don't relish the thought of having to paint flexible rubber pieces.

But I'll remain optimistic that these parts are plastic until we get the official word. Although rubber parts would save me money because I'd buy one robot model instead of a half dozen.


----------



## Zathros

Lou Dalmaso said:


> because its never too early for wild speculation...
> 
> Does anybody know if this kit will also include properly designed retracted arms? I don't know why that detail has eluded robot makers , but 99% of the time, the arms are retracted, yet nobody makes them that way


*Yep..I hope they give the modeler a choice between retracted arms and extended ones..

Z
*


----------



## teslabe

Paulbo said:


> It looks like the arms are rubber with an internal armature. I'm guessing that displaying the arms retracted would be a simple matter of pushing them in.


I'm with you Paul, I hope they do the arms in a flexible medium so that they could be made to move, I'm sure Moebius would do it in the proper color.....


----------



## zike

teslabe said:


> I'm with you Paul, I hope they do the arms in a flexible medium so that they could be made to move, I'm sure Moebius would do it in the proper color.....


There is no one proper color. The color changed during the course of the TV show. Getting the proper color for any given point will require painting.

I promise you, if these parts are rubber, they will cause more grief than any other part of the kit (though I don't want to be an alarmist because I don't know what the arms or legs are made of but I'm praying for styrene).


----------



## kenlee

zike said:


> There is no one proper color. The color changed during the course of the TV show. Getting the proper color for any given point will require painting.
> 
> I promise you, if these parts are rubber, they will cause more grief than any other part of the kit (though I don't want to be an alarmist because I don't know what the arms or legs are made of but I'm praying for styrene).


If the arms and leg parts are rubber or vinyl it will open up the aftermarket to produce replacements. I hope that they are styrene but I will most probably buy a couple of the Robots either way.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> I've probably said it before, but I _LOVE _that fact that people of my own age and interests now have their own model kit companies.


Ah! That is a very elucidating point!


----------



## hal9001

John P said:


> I've probably said it before, but I _LOVE _that fact that people of my own age and interests now have their own model kit companies.


So, by saying_ "my own age", _you mean...old? ish? :lol:

HAL9001-


----------



## actias

Gary K. In case you are not aware...I dont know which "almost from origional torso" you have but there is is something to be aware of depending on which version you have. The torso most commonly floating around had an error. The torso was origionally cast in two pieces - a front half and a rear half (split behind the arm sockets) The front half is from the origional stunt robot the rear half had to be fabricated by the people that got the casting. So since the people who got the casting (I believe it was Greg Jein) only had the front half, they made a mistake when recreating the rear half. The mistake that was made was that the taper in the torso (from top to bottom) did not continue on the back half as it should have. They made the rear half straight up and down when the correct geometry should have been that the torso was tapered all the way around. The diagram is from the B9 builders club.


----------



## Gary K

actias said:


> Gary K. In case you are not aware...I dont know which "almost from origional torso" you have but there is is something to be aware of depending on which version you have. The torso most commonly floating around had an error. The torso was origionally cast in two pieces - a front half and a rear half (split behind the arm sockets) The front half is from the origional stunt robot the rear half had to be fabricated by the people that got the casting. So since the people who got the casting (I believe it was Greg Jein) only had the front half, they made a mistake when recreating the rear half. The mistake that was made was that the taper in the torso (from top to bottom) did not continue on the back half as it should have. They made the rear half straight up and down when the correct geometry should have been that the torso was tapered all the way around. The diagram is from the B9 builders club.


Not to worry. I've got a Greg Jein torso (as well as an unused & untrimmed original bubble), but I also have a more accurate torso casting "almost from the original molds". I probably shouldn't blab about it yet, but at the very latest I'll tell all in an upcoming issue of Sci-Fi & Fantasy Modeller.

Gary


----------



## SpaceCrawler

jbond said:


> Nobody cares that Moebius just announced a 1/6 scale LIS Robot?
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/?p=25137


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is MUST buy for me!


Sean


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Nektu said:


> cough, cough.... 1/6 Robbie to go with it?..... cough, cough....
> 
> that would be awesome.


X Plus already made one:
http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/product.aspx?product=XPL10056&mode=retail

Sean


----------



## GEH737

I was 7 when the show originally aired - to me, it was amazing beyond belief. As I looked for anything tied to the show years later - it seemed like I was the only one who remembered it... To have the stuff we have now - wow... It really is hard to thank Frank and the Moebius family enough for all the awesome kits that we've waited for so long. You can buy all kinds of cool "stuff" - but it's really something special when you can buy a trip back in time. A time when everything was possible...

Thank you very much Frank - it truly is appreciated.

George


----------



## xsavoie

If vinyl parts are produced and to be added to styrene parts,and unless I am mistaken,Moebius shouldn't forget that vinyl shrinks as it cools down.Therefore,it might be out of proportion with the styrene parts,unless the the molds for the vinyl parts are made a percentage bigger in order to compensate for the shrinkage factor.I believe this is what happened to the Masudaya B-9 Robot.I certainly hope that a 100% B-9 styrene parts robot will be offered as an option to those vinyl parts.And as many as possible optional transparent parts to be offered with the kit in order to possibly light it up if we desire.Legs should be made of styrene.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Providing Vinyl parts in the different colors shouldn't be a stumbling block if Frank wishes to make and include them.


----------



## zike

Ductapeforever said:


> Providing Vinyl parts in the different colors shouldn't be a stumbling block if Frank wishes to make and include them.


I'm still praying for styrene. 

Nothing good ever comes from putting elastomers of any kind in a model kit. They all have dawbacks. Silicone rubber, vinyl, latex. They'd all be a nightmare for a serious reproduction of the B-9. I do collect robot toys so I'd still buy one.

You can't really do a serious model without getting the leg color, texture and sheen just right. Molded elastomers won't do it and I doubt that Moebius would throw in various color choices. Painting this stuff is something that you don't want do unless you've got deep enough pockets to buy something like Smooth-on's two part Psycho Paints. (Painting a heavy, vinyl casting is one thing but thin flexible parts are something else).

Styrene is such a perfect material and it's been the model material of choice for 60 years. I sure hope they don't pick THIS model to try something different. It would be a shame to buy a plastic kit and have to go to the aftermarket for plastic legs.

It might look like a good idea on a mockup but I shudder at the idea of big flexi parts on a production kit.


----------



## RSN

This is why Frank does not come here and participate. Despite all the "expert" opinions, only one of us is running a successful model company and that is Frank and only one of us is a great designer for that company and that is Gary. Neither of them are going to produce a sub-par kit. They will learn from past mistakes so they will not happen again but they will never, despite the "I want it to do this!" wish list here, be able to please everyone.

The design phase is pretty far along and I can tell this is going to be a great kit. I am a model builder, if I want to make personal changes to the kit to make it the way I want it, I have the skills to do so using the accurate starting off point they will provide. As of now, and looking the nearly 2 dozen pictures Frank sent me, there are details that you have not even seen yet and wouldn't believe are included!


----------



## Ductapeforever

RSN said:


> As of now, and looking the nearly 2 dozen pictures Frank sent me, there are details that you have not even seen yet and wouldn't believe are included!



I've seen these too and RSN is right, this kit will as usual be amazing !


----------



## John P

I've only seen the pics on Cult's site and I'll probably be happy with whatever Gary and Frank come up with.  Luckily, I'm not an expert in any processes or materials used in the production of model kits. I just but 'em if I like 'em.


----------



## kenlee

Please, no flame wars over this since we are lucky to have this model being produced and I will buy at least 2 of these when they are released. This is a direct response to a question that I posted on Facebook about the arms and legs:

Moebius Models wrote: "Arms will be thin hard vinyl, legs are what you would think of as rubber as they are soft like you would imagine."


----------



## RSN

kenlee said:


> Please, no flame wars over this since we are lucky to have this model being produced and I will buy at leased 2 of these when they are released. This is a direct response to a question that I posted on Facebook about the arms and legs:
> 
> Moebius Models wrote: "Arms will be thin hard vinyl, legs are what you would think of as rubber as they are soft like you would imagine."


Cool, he is sticking with his original plan. I like it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> Moebius Models wrote: "Arms will be thin hard vinyl, legs are what you would think of as rubber as they are soft like you would imagine."


As always, Frank and his very capable team are doing a fantastic job on this dream kit.......:thumbsup: I know I'll be up for at least 4 no matter the price.
Anyone want to buy two Masudayas....... I truly want to send a very heart felt "Thank You"......:wave:


----------



## bert model maker

FINALLY ! This was the day i wish would come for a long time. I just new Moebius would make an improved B-9 robot, oh happy days !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## zike

kenlee said:


> Moebius Models wrote: "Arms will be thin hard vinyl, legs are what you would think of as rubber as they are soft like you would imagine."


And the dream dies .


----------



## RSN

Thinking outside the box on the aftermarket idea about flexible, retractible, arms. I need to point out that on my full size Robot I have silicone arms that are fairly thin and they cannot support their own weight without inner support rings. To scale down the thickness of the arms to 1/6 scale, in order for them to look like they did retracted on the full size Robot costume, they would be tissue thin and it would be difficult, if not impossible to add reinforcement rings, which would also need to be scaled down in thickness, to keep their shape. It may not be impossible, but it will be a difficult task to get them to look right.


----------



## Paulbo

I would imagine that some GKer out there will create a set of resin arms and legs if enough people seem put off by the vinyl and rubber ones.


----------



## Bobman

Dupli-color makes a vinyl paint in a rattle can. Works pretty damn good too. That solves that problem.

Thank you Frank! Another winner!
Bob


----------



## LGFugate

At this point, there is no good reason to continue to try and tell Moebius that they made a mistake. Whether you believe (or "know") they did or not, the decision has been made and implemented. Argung amongst ourselves about something we have no control over is pointless. I'd like to keep Gary here with us and sharing points about the kit as it is developed. I for one am delighted beyond imagination that we will be getting this kit, almost as delighted as I was when I found out that R2 was actually going to produce the 1/350th TOS Enterprise for sure! This is a MAJOR grail kit for me and I'm sure, many others.

Thanks, Frank, Dave and Gary!! You've made this 57-year-old kid happy yet again!!

Larry :thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

Ron Gross said:


> Gary's design correctly captures the look of the hero costume occupied by Bob May. All other representations with the possible exception of Lunar Models have utilized the long distance prop as a guide, due to the fact that those stats were readily available. All in all, this is an outstanding achievement.


This is wonderful news. After building the Chariot, I couldn't get over the virtually perfect "stance" of the finished model, and how it took on the full size set look. And the Pod. Another _better than original_ piece of art. Don't get me started on the J2. Superb work and I have no doubt this will be amazing.

And think of the lighting and vocal possibilities. After-marketer's dream.


----------



## John P

zike said:


> And the dream dies .


Dramatic much?


----------



## DLHamblin

kenlee said:


> Please, no flame wars over this since we are lucky to have this model being produced and I will buy at least 2 of these when they are released. This is a direct response to a question that I posted on Facebook about the arms and legs:
> 
> Moebius Models wrote: "Arms will be thin hard vinyl, legs are what you would think of as rubber as they are soft like you would imagine."


I could live with what ever they did (do); but I like what I see in the pictures!!!!:thumbsup: I have no issues with vinyl arms and what ever the legs are!!!!


----------



## zike

John P said:


> Dramatic much?


The dream of a serious model is dead.

As I said, I also collect toy robots so I'l buy one of these.

When I saw that overwhelming seam on the arms of the prototype, I hoped it was just a rough glue joint. Now, I suspect it will probably be a fixture of the toy. You wan't to try cleaning and sanding the seams out of thin vinyl? Rubber legs? Let's hope they don't have mold seams. If vinyl seams are bad, rubber seams are impossible. Painting these parts will be extremely difficult if you expect the paint to last.

This sounds like something intended to be played with like the models Monogram made in the 1960s with all their working features. 

This will certainly be the most accurate B-9 toy ever produced. That's not a bad thing. I hope somebody will make correction parts to turn it into a model. I really don't want to have to cast new parts myself. But in case it comes to that, I'm driving over to the local Smooth-On distributor to make sure he still has what I need.


----------



## spock62

Could it be true, an accurate kit of my one of my all time favorite robots? Thank you Frank & Gary, this is one of my "grail" kits! Regarding the vinyl arms/legs, I think it's is a good choice, especially if the arms can be positioned, thought I can understand the concern with seam work/painting vinyl. My only question is when can I pre-order this kit?


----------



## RSN

Not sure what the big deal is over vinyl arms. I build vinyl figures all the time and paint them with no problem. As for the noticeable seem on the arms, this is on the original costume and everyone who builds one, including me, has them on their full full size version!

Is a tank with rubber treads not a model? Is a truck or car with rubber tires not a model? I have built plenty of them and painted details and highlights on them, again with no problem.


----------



## RSN

spock62 said:


> Could it be true, an accurate kit of my one of my all time favorite robots? Thank you Frank & Gary, this is one of my "grail" kits! Regarding the vinyl arms/legs, I think it's is a good choice, especially if the arms can be positioned, thought I can understand the concern with seam work/painting vinyl. My only question is when can I pre-order this kit?


The arms, as stated by Moebius, will be thin HARD vinyl. I take this and the look in the pictures to indicate they will not be posable! :thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32

What ever we get will be fine with me! How about we wait and see BEFORE getting all upset about issues that are out of our control? If you don't like the final product then don't buy one! Dooming the kit before seeing the final product is counter productive. I don't think it's fair to judge an early mock-up. If they change nothing this kit looks good to me and I will hapilly buy 2 or three. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and I respect those that differ from mine. It's just that the jump to negitivity happens awfully fast at HobbyTalk as of late and it kind of takes away the fun of coming here sometimes.

Mike


----------



## Ductapeforever

zike said:


> The dream of a serious model is dead.
> 
> As I said, I also collect toy robots so I'l buy one of these.
> 
> When I saw that overwhelming seam on the arms of the prototype, I hoped it was just a rough glue joint. Now, I suspect it will probably be a fixture of the toy. You wan't to try cleaning and sanding the seams out of thin vinyl? Rubber legs? Let's hope they don't have mold seams. If vinyl seams are bad, rubber seams are impossible. Painting these parts will be extremely difficult if you expect the paint to last.
> 
> This sounds like something intended to be played with like the models Monogram made in the 1960s with all their working features.
> 
> This will certainly be the most accurate B-9 toy ever produced. That's not a bad thing. I hope somebody will make correction parts to turn it into a model. I really don't want to have to cast new parts myself. But in case it comes to that, I'm driving over to the local Smooth-On distributor to make sure he still has what I need.



Getting a little ahead of yourself, the pictures are of a preliminary prototype, there is a lot of work and developement to be done. Who cares anyway, the Mayan calendar will end long before we ever see it.


----------



## Richard Baker

I really do not believe all the negative comments surfacing almost the moment this kit, which people have been clamouring for, is announced. Like the grid lines on the #50 TOS-E, the vinyl arms seem to be the focus of all evils.
I do not freak'n care what they are made of- any details like that can be altered with all the 'accurizing' kits which will be out there soon. So will photo etch, lighting kits, motors and sound chips. This kit is big enough that you can make it into your perfect tvision without being a watch maker.
I trust Moebius and love care they put into a model kit design- they are designed from the start for people to enhance but straight out of the box look good as well. I deal deal with a lot of kit issues as long as the basic proportions are correct - everything else is just detail.
I have the original Aurora version I built when it first came out, I also have a repop PL kit and have been holding off since to fix the things that bothered me with it would take a lot of time. I even have the Trendmasters 'Toy' which is more accurate than the model kit- still has issues, but it lights up and talks, it sits with my other replicas proudly.
Now Moebius is releasing a definitive kit with accurate proportions and details- something people have been wantingin gever since they began releasing Irwin Allen products, and people are focused on what material the arms are? I miss Moebius's presence on these forums, but I can see why they stopped.


----------



## RSN

Richard Baker said:


> I really do not believe all the negative comments surfacing almost the moment this kit, which people have been clamouring for, is announced. Like the grid lines on the #50 TOS-E, the vinyl arms seem to be the focus of all evils.
> I do not freak'n care what they are made of- any details like that can be altered with all the 'accurizing' kits which will be out there soon. So will photo etch, lighting kits, motors and sound chips. This kit is big enough that you can make it into your perfect tvision without being a watch maker.
> I trust Moebius and love care they put into a model kit design- they are designed from the start for people to enhance but straight out of the box look good as well. I deal deal with a lot of kit issues as long as the basic proportions are correct - everything else is just detail.
> I have the original Aurora version I built when it first came out, I also have a repop PL kit and have been holding off since to fix the things that bothered me with it would take a lot of time. I even have the Trendmasters 'Toy' which is more accurate than the model kit- still has issues, but it lights up and talks, it sits with my other replicas proudly.
> Now Moebius is releasing a definitive kit with accurate proportions and details- something people have been wantingin gever since they began releasing Irwin Allen products, and people are focused on what material the arms are? I miss Moebius's presence on these forums, but I can see why they stopped.


Richard, it is that very bickering over grid lines on the Enterprise which has made me give up wanting one. I will be passing on that kit, now that I see the Robot is really under way. I can but about 4 kits for the price of one, and I will be darned if I will let the people who just like to complain ruin this one for me!!! :thumbsup: (Sorry Gary, your Enterprise kit is the ultimate and an end to a long wait for me, but the fun of it just isn't there for me now. Some day I hope it will come back!)


----------



## xsavoie

It's more about being worried than being negative.Most kit builders are used to styrene kits,and vinyl does have it's drawbacks.Such as oil based paints is a no no if you want it to dry properly,as well as needing either vinyl or superglue to hold it together.Certain putties are needed to fill gaps.I certaily hope that the vinyl will not react with the styrene parts it will be connected to.The LIS Chariot is a shinning example of this problem.


----------



## Trekkriffic

So does that make it about 1 foot tall or so? That's a nice size-big enough to show some detail but not so huge as to require a lot of shelf space.


----------



## Dyonisis

Lou Dalmaso said:


> because its never too early for wild speculation...
> 
> Does anybody know if this kit will also include properly designed retracted arms? I don't know why that detail has eluded robot makers , but 99% of the time, the arms are retracted, yet nobody makes them that way


 Depending on the size of the kit, you could probably find some flex-tube for plumbing that might fit this scale if you want to make your own arms. 



Gary K said:


> Not to worry. I've got a Greg Jein torso (as well as an unused & untrimmed original bubble), but I also have a more accurate torso casting "almost from the original molds". I probably shouldn't blab about it yet, but at the very latest I'll tell all in an upcoming issue of Sci-Fi & Fantasy Modeller.
> 
> Gary


 Don't worry - your secret's safe with me! 


Bobman said:


> Dupli-color makes a vinyl paint in a"*RATTLE CAN*". Works pretty damn good too. That solves that problem.
> 
> Thank you Frank! Another winner!
> Bob


 NOOOOO!! NOT That filty word again!!!  Oh, dear Lord Jesus - please make this go away! 

:tongue:


It sounds as though Frank, and Gary have thought this out very carefully, and the plan is in motion. At least the wheels are greased, and the project is underway. I'm exited to see what happens next. I still have the fire to make things, just not build mass production kits anymore.  

Thank you all for your contributions to this idea, and for sharing with the rest of us. It makes it easier to guage reactions, and bounce ideas off other people when everyone has a voice. 

~ Chris​


----------



## spock62

RSN said:


> The arms, as stated by Moebius, will be thin HARD vinyl. I take this and the look in the pictures to indicate they will not be posable! :thumbsup:


Oops, missed that bit of info. Still, not a problem to me, like the pose of the kit as is.



RSN said:


> Is a tank with rubber treads not a model? Is a truck or car with rubber tires not a model? I have built plenty of them and painted details and highlights on them, again with no problem.


Agree 100%. I've painted/weathered treads on the few tank kits I've built with no problems. The Robot shouldn't be any different. And I'm sure Frank's taken care of the issue that the chariot had with it's rubber parts.

I'm really jazzed about this kit, it won't come out soon enough for me!


----------



## Ductapeforever

RSN said:


> Richard, it is that very bickering over grid lines on the Enterprise which has made me give up wanting one. I will be passing on that kit, now that I see the Robot is really under way. I can but about 4 kits for the price of one, and I will be darned if I will let the people who just like to complain ruin this one for me!!! :thumbsup: (Sorry Gary, your Enterprise kit is the ultimate and an end to a long wait for me, but the fun of it just isn't there for me now. Some day I hope it will come back!)


There is no amount of bickering by a bunch of Geritol challenged Senior citizens that could turn me off to modeling. (Myself included ) I tune out this assinine armchair designing, and only pay attention to the many voices of reason with whom I have had interaction with here on the site.


----------



## John P

If the power pack is not removable, the whole model is completely inaccurate and worthless and I won't buy [email protected]@*gurgle*


----------



## Ductapeforever

John, leave it to you to put the proper amount of humor into my day. :lol:

Gary...I see you lurking down there,...turn up your BS detector as it's already getting silly in here.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> If the power pack is not removable, the whole model is completely inaccurate and worthless and I won't buy [email protected]@*gurgle*


The power pack should actually power the lighting on the robot--or at least interrupt the power supply as on the original suit--IMHO. 

Uh, okay. I reckon if I want it to do that, I can fix it up myself to work that way. 

Is there going to be a Moebius lighting kit available?:wave:


----------



## SpaceCrawler

I would love someone to make rubber (or better yet, flexible vinyl or silicone) arms so the arm position can be changed. And I hope the torso and head can be made to rotate.

Sean


----------



## harrier1961

RSN said:


> Richard, it is that very bickering over grid lines on the Enterprise which has made me give up wanting one. I will be passing on that kit, now that I see the Robot is really under way. I can but about 4 kits for the price of one, and I will be darned if I will let the people who just like to complain ruin this one for me!!! :thumbsup: (Sorry Gary, your Enterprise kit is the ultimate and an end to a long wait for me, but the fun of it just isn't there for me now. Some day I hope it will come back!)


So, even though you really want a Enterprise, you are not getting one because other people are bitching about the grid lines?
Seems kind of childish to me...
Andy


----------



## LGFugate

No, I don't blame him. The very intense flame wars that went on over those *&#@! grid lines were enough to make anybody want to abandon the project. The final exorcism of the worst participants calmed things down to the point where we can go back and enjoy the details and anticipation of the kit. I really would prefer we could avoid that here over something as silly as the material a part of a long-awated model is made out of. If it's going to be a real problem for you, say it once and let it go. Don't buy the kit if it's not what you want, that's your right as a consumer. Please let us go on with our anticipation of this kit.

Larry


----------



## RSN

Ductapeforever said:


> There is no amount of bickering by a bunch of Geritol challenged Senior citizens that could turn me off to modeling. (Myself included ) I tune out this assinine armchair designing, and only pay attention to the many voices of reason with whom I have had interaction with here on the site.


I konw what you mean but I am thinking from the wallet on it as well. As much as I LOVE the Enterprise, I have seen the Robot and Munsters figure kits as well as a number of other, SMALLER, kits coming down the road and all that factored into my decline in interest as well. Some day I may get to the "Big E" but I still have two big refits to get to, two Seaviews to finish, a couple of Jupiter 2's and original release AMT Enterprise with lights and sooooo much more in the closet. I am still a happy camper right now without it!

Robot....ROBOT.....*ROBOT*!!!!!!!


----------



## RSN

harrier1961 said:


> So, even though you really want a Enterprise, you are not getting one because other people are bitching about the grid lines?
> Seems kind of childish to me...
> Andy


See my above post!!  (Grown men saying a box of unbuilt plastic is a "Dream come true!" can seem a bit childish to those outside the hobby don't cha know! :thumbsup: )


----------



## Richard Baker

This is a very odd point in timefor me- for many years I have had cash and no one was producing kits I wanted. Last weekend I went to my LHS and saw a dozen I wanted to get but could not afford right now.
I like this.
But, as metioned it is a matter of trying to spread out the dolars and I have held off getting big kits so I can get a number of smaller ones instead. While display space is scarce whee I am, it is the basic 'get one or get three' which drives my choices mostly. 
Vinyl is a tough material to use and I do feel more comfortable with Styrene- I do not even care for the ABS plastic that Pegasus uses. While annoying to have to get more creative with adhesives, that does no tstop me from getting a kit. 
Moebius has a reputation of working with the GKrs to help get those enhancement parts in teh pipeline faster- providing early info/sample kits so others can come up with new things to take it a step further if we chose. This B-9 kit is going to have so many options for building, maybe even more than the Jupiter 2. Arm postion options is no tgoing to be a problem- just finding the one that you want.


----------



## Ductapeforever

RSN said:


> See my above post!!  (Grown men saying a box of unbuilt plastic is a "Dream come true!" can seem a bit childish to those outside the hobby don't cha know! :thumbsup: )


I don't know about anyone else, but I'm in my Third Childhood, or perhaps I got that mixed up with Menopause. My balance isn't what it used to be, but I still 'fly' my spaceships around the living room making 'wooshing' sounds. As for my Model Building, I have to hurry and build my 'grail kits' before my eyesight and shakey hands prevent it. It won't be too long I'll be back in diapers and taking my dinner through a straw. Had the urge to take a bath in the fountain at the Mall the other day, but I forgot soap. What's anybody gonna do with a senile Old naked Man in a Fountain?


----------



## RSN

Ductapeforever said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm in my Third Childhood, or perhaps I got that mixed up with Menopause. My balance isn't what it used to be, but I still 'fly' my spaceships around the living room making 'wooshing' sounds. As for my Model Building, I have to hurry and build my 'grail kits' before my eyesight and shakey hands prevent it. It won't be too long I'll be back in diapers and taking my dinner through a straw. Had the urge to take a bath in the fountain at the Mall the other day, but I forgot soap. What's anybody gonna do with a senile Old naked Man in a Fountain?


My wife says I am still in my first childhood!!!  As for the "senile Old naked Man in a Fountain" thing.............have you seen all the fountains in Paris. You can still be put to use!! :thumbsup:


----------



## harrier1961

RSN said:


> See my above post!!  (Grown men saying a box of unbuilt plastic is a "Dream come true!" can seem a bit childish to those outside the hobby don't cha know! :thumbsup: )


Sir, there is nothing "childish" about playing, er, assembling a "accurate miniature" of an object....in spite of what my wife says!
Andy


PS two refits but no plans for a TOS? That is just so wrong!


----------



## bert model maker

Ductapeforever said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm in my Third Childhood, or perhaps I got that mixed up with Menopause. My balance isn't what it used to be, but I still 'fly' my spaceships around the living room making 'wooshing' sounds. As for my Model Building, I have to hurry and build my 'grail kits' before my eyesight and shakey hands prevent it. It won't be too long I'll be back in diapers and taking my dinner through a straw. Had the urge to take a bath in the fountain at the Mall the other day, but I forgot soap. What's anybody gonna do with a senile Old naked Man in a Fountain?


I am sure SOMEONE will use that scene to make a model kit, just "think" of the aftermarket possibilities :jest::wave:
Bert


----------



## Ductapeforever

RSN said:


> My wife says I am still in my first childhood!!!  As for the "senile Old naked Man in a Fountain" thing.............have you seen all the fountains in Paris. You can still be put to use!! :thumbsup:


I've been to 87 Countries in my Military career, Most of the Fountains arn't that clean,...don't want to catch anything that might cause my 'dingus' to fall off! Not that I use it for much anymore......


----------



## RSN

harrier1961 said:


> Sir, there is nothing "childish" about playing, er, assembling a "accurate miniature" of an object....in spite of what my wife says!
> Andy
> 
> 
> PS two refits but no plans for a TOS? That is just so wrong!


I am one of those "Heretics" who likes the refit over the original. Don't judge, just pray for me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

ductapeforever said:


> i've been to 87 countries in my military career, most of the fountains arn't that clean,...don't want to catch anything that might cause my 'dingus' to fall off! Not that i use it for much anymore......


tmi.............tmi!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever

I'm just proud that I live in a Country where a naked Old man in a Fountain is just a sadly humerous sign of dimentia, ain't it grand that you can just be Old and walk down any street in America with your 'Smeckie' in your hand and sing a song! Thankfully I can still build models.


----------



## RSN

Ductapeforever said:


> I'm just proud that I live in a Country where a naked Old man in a Fountain is just a sadly humerous sign of dimentia, ain't it grand that you can be Old and walk down any street in America with your 'Smeckie' in your hand and sing a song! Thankfully I can still build models.


Depends on the song they are singing I suppose.


----------



## bert model maker

I am sure Moebius has thought out the possibilities of the modeler being able to "choose" their robots pose or maybe even a choice of legs from 1st season to 3rd season. The Jupiter 2 came with 2 fusion cores so the modeler could choose which one they liked or, if a modeler was to buy more than 1 model, they could make the different versions to whatever the kit parts offered. I am very happy & excited about the news of a BIG, Accurate robot. I am also excited about what gary said in one of his posts here that Modelers are going to be excited about what Moebius has coming up in the future, HMM, I wonder WHAT that will be ?? Everyone needs to be PATIENT, CALM, and most of all, SUPPORT MOEBIUS and know that Moebius is doing great things for our generations modeling wants & desires ! THANK YOU MOEBIUS, YOU CAN COUNT ON ME FOR SUPPORT AND ALL OF MY FUTURE BUSINESS !
BERT
MODEL MAKER


----------



## Ductapeforever

RSN said:


> Depends on the song they are singing I suppose.


Something 'Up' tempo........I like Ethel Merman !


----------



## RSN

Ductapeforever said:


> Something 'Up' tempo........I like Ethel Merman !


No it's a party!!


----------



## Ductapeforever

Honestly,...I'm a skilled Model maker , there hasn't been a kit yet produced by any company in any genre ,any scale or any material that I couldn't make a version out of it that I was pleased and proud to display. The Robot will be no different.


----------



## Y3a

I'm gonna switch into "Merriman Mode" for a moment. 

I'm sorry that some have had bad luck with plastic kits that had a 'different' type of plastic parts in them. didn't you learn anything from them? Perhaps you might learn something new this go around? I get so sick of whiners with limited skills who don't seem to want to progress, try new materials, paints, glues, processes etc.


----------



## Ductapeforever

I am amazed how some modelers can't seem to move beyond basic skill sets to produce only average kits, when steping out of their comfort zone into the Modern Modeling world would unlock a fantastic universe of talents yet unimagined. I still remember there was a time when an entry into an IPMS santioned contest required the model to be 99% styrene ! No metal , wood, or resin.


----------



## RSN

I can't remember the last time I did nothing to make a kit my own with some sort of add on or major modification. My Broadway Dracula was the closest to "Out of the Box" I have gotten in a while and even on that I added surface texture to the outside edges of the rock wall and on the inside edge of the doorway. Just too boring to open a box and build it straight after doing this for 43+ years!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Ductapeforever said:


> Something 'Up' tempo........I like Ethel Merman !


Oh yeah... I can hear her now...

*"There's no people like old people, they smile when they are low
Even with a dingus that you know will fold, you leave it stranded out in the cold
Still you wouldn't change it for a sack of gold, let's go on with the show!"*










We now return you to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Dyonisis

Ductapeforever said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm in my Third Childhood, or perhaps I got that mixed up with Menopause. My balance isn't what it used to be, but I still 'fly' my spaceships around the living room making 'wooshing' sounds.


I thought I was the only one who did that?! 



Ductapeforever said:


> I've been to 87 Countries in my Military career, Most of the Fountains arn't that clean,...don't want to catch anything that might cause my 'dingus' to fall off!......


 I Thought I was the only one that called "it" that! 


Ductapeforever said:


> Not that I use it for much anymore......


 Welcome to MY world! If it weren't for going to the toilet it wouldn't have anything to do. 



Ductapeforever said:


> I'm just proud that I live in a Country where a naked Old man in a Fountain is just a sadly humerous sign of dimentia, ain't it grand that you can just be Old and walk down any street in America with your 'Smeckie' in your hand and sing a song! Thankfully I can still build models.


 I'll sing along with you, brother! :tongue: :roll:



RSN said:


> I can't remember the last time I did nothing to make a kit my own with some sort of add on or major modification.


 I used to do that, no matter what kind of model it was. I thought that I was being original - so much for that! 



Trekkriffic said:


> Oh yeah... I can hear her now...
> 
> *"There's no people like old people, they smile when they are low*
> _*Even with a dingus that you know will fold, you leave it stranded out in the cold*_
> _*Still you wouldn't change it for a sack of gold, let's go on with the show!"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now return you to our regularly scheduled programming...


 As Capt. Kirk would say: "Stop doing that, Mr. Spock!"


----------



## Ductapeforever

AAahh Ethel,......what a set of pipes,...eh....lungs...eh....Fun Bags !


----------



## xsavoie

About when can we expect to see this jewel to reach the hobby shops.Let's keep on the subject before they close this thread guys.


----------



## Ductapeforever

My best guess based at this point in developement,...2nd quarter 2013 at the earliest.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Late to the party. What a shame! Well, better late than never, so ... thank you so much, Frank, Dave and Gary. That does compute!! :thumbsup:


----------



## B-9

Oh yeah, I'm in for at least 4 of these.
Great song Trekkriffic - I was laughing for about an hour.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Ductapeforever said:


> My best guess based at this point in developement,...2nd quarter 2013 at the earliest.


Whew ... gives me some time. Would love to see it now but have a few projects ahead of it.


----------



## kdaracal

I like a challenge. Especially if the model has quality, like all my Moebius. I learned a lot about seam-filling with the 1st Ironman. As long as the model is worth building. I like to think of those little problems just a skill-builder. Nobody's gonna bring me down off of this high, baby!
I could just jump back and kiss myself. Yea!


----------



## Seaview

I first learned about this project from Fred Barr a couple of years ago and kept my mouth shut about it in case it fell through. Once more, :thumbsup: Thank you, Moebius & Company! :wave:


----------



## John P

zike said:


> And the dream dies .


Dude, I have a friend who's bee trying to get a hobby shop going for over a year. The hobby shop is HIS dream. He has yet to make enough money to draw a salary. He's had to borrow from his parents to pay his bills. He's had full weeks go by without any sales. He and his wife are living off her salary as a supermarket checkout girl. His ex-wife has had the court drain his bank accounts for back child support (which he would _love _to pay if he could) (he only had $500 in the store account!), had his driver's license pulled, and damn near put him in jail. He's trying to sell his beloved Mustang to get enough money to pay his child support and a few bills. The store is floundering, always a week away from closing. He's an emotional and medical basket case from the stress.
THAT is a dream dying.

My nephew wanted a classical happily married life with the beautiful girl he met. Over the years it turns out she spends her time, when he's at work, traveling around S Carolina and Georgia dealing meth and stolen goods with another man. When she's home she ignores their three kids so he has to take care of them. She spends all the money he makes from his crappy job as a fork lift repairman on stuff for herself. My sister and my elderly mother have to help take care of the kids. My nephew refuses to get a divorce because he hated it when HIS parents got divorced. As of today his wife is in jail for dealing, and DOING meth with some 16-year-old kids.
THAT is a dream dying.

A 95% plastic model kit of something you love, with three parts in a material you dislike is NOT even close.

Perspective.


----------



## sapper36

John P - Excellent response - I've really had to the top of my skull with drama queens running off the talent here. Thanks & add me to the list for this fantastic kit. I think I can get over destroying my Remco Robot when I was 6 now!


----------



## spock62

John P - As someone who is in the middle of long-term unemployment and sick/dependent parent issues, I agree with you 100%. The dream of a comfortable retirement for myself died back in 2009. My parents enjoying their retirement died once my father was diagnosed with Parkinson's and dementia. Hard vinyl arms/legs in an accurate B-9 kit that I hope to be able to get, doesn't even register on my radar!


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> . . . THAT is a dream dying.
> 
> A 95% plastic model kit of something you love, with three parts in a material you dislike is NOT even close.
> 
> Perspective.


 You nailed it, John P!

I don't mind folks speaking up with their "druthers" but there has to be a limit to it--to preserve one's sanity at least. 

Most models I get have something I don't like about them that I either live with or fix. A model kit is just a starting point, anyway. Nothing happens until you put something of yourself into it: time, energy, talent, etc. so, I agree that there's no real use getting too upset over something as superficial as this stuff really is.


----------



## ClubTepes

Gary,

Will there be alternate arms, so you can display them in the retracted position?

What about the stem of the bubble for the extended position?

Ok, while I'm on a roll.....

Are the treads rubber and go around rollers?

How about the head, can it twist?

I'm starting to think R/C capabilities here.


----------



## John P

Aftermarket people, let's get cracking on a 1/6 resin Judy Robinson!


----------



## Blufusion

Im glad to see this kit and I wanta lot of others that Moebeouis offer. I just retired due to medical conditions . and I have a lot of kits I have collected I even have the The robot from japan of this kit that speaks english and japanese. I have a lot on my plate to do. But I just recently started back to building again after 30 yrs of not doing so. Hey had to sow my wild oats. I look forwrd to what they will ocme out too. But I got to agree. if your not happy with what they plan on doing dont but. but for me if i had the exyra funds right at this minute i be buying a lot more of wht Moebious affers. I have time to build and as far as some on here about something not being exact to the model or ship you r seen on TV. If you actually get to see the real studio Model and are the uptight about what ois or what isnt there most people are not gonna know the difference> as for me I like this site. and as for me I plan on building to the best of my ability . So everybody lets be appreciative of this company that doesnt have to spend the money to develop what we want. Give thank to Gary and Frank . They know what they are doing.


----------



## Blufusion

AJohn P. I love your comment. I have been living the last 5 yrs almost homeless I have chronic heart kiddney and liver disease. They hav told me to live you each day as your last. But i have good docs. Im staying around. fortunatley i worked hard all my life and made good money and I geta decent disability check to live off of and enjoy my life . I was able this summer to go to Hawaii for 8 days because of it . Long story short I love this site and hope to be able to leanr and put pictures of my progress of my work up and ask people how I can make it better. I came this far they will have to bury me with the enterprize refite in my hands when I go cause when I lean the skill for all i wat for that it's gonna ROCK. ou guys have a great day !!


----------



## harrier1961

John P said:


> Aftermarket people, let's get cracking on a 1/6 resin Judy Robinson!


Or a half figure of Bob May (I think that is what his name was) so we can have a half suited robot!
And tiny B-9s in scale as in that one episode that had a bunch of them that thought the robot was their God, how's that for a couple of ideas?

Andy


----------



## spock62

harrier1961 said:


> ...And tiny B-9s in scale as in that one episode that had a bunch of them that thought the robot was their God, how's that for a couple of ideas?
> 
> Andy


If an aftermarket company did produce this, it would have to be based on the old Remco toy. That's what they used in the episode your talking about.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Ductapeforever said:


> Honestly,...I'm a skilled Model maker , there hasn't been a kit yet produced by any company in any genre ,any scale or any material that I couldn't make a version out of it that I was pleased and proud to display.


Ha! I wish I could say that! I've got some that are permanently in boxes because I don't want to display them! But seriously, I get your point!


----------



## spocks beard

Just my opinion but, If the Robot's arms & Legs are to be issued in hard vinyl..Maby they will be molded in the correct color so no painting will be 
involved.
These pics were only a mockup of the bubble headed booby, And we haven't even seen the actual kit as it will be released.

Lets wait and see what goodies are included in this kit first, Before condemning what looks to be a highly accurate version of the Hero Robot costume, That so many modelers including myself have been waiting for.( For a VERY long time.)

With all of the quality kits MOEBIUS has been releasing, i don't think they 
Would waste time and effort putting out a substandard kit now. :thumbsup:

I will definitely be purchasing this model regardless of what a couple pieces may be made out of, And want to thank MOEBIUS for being cool enough to release it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

PS, I think if the arms are a hard vinyl, They can be sprayed with vinyl primer and painted to match what was seen on screen.

Unless the arms are flexible like the YM3 kit, I bet they can be painted with out worry of the paint wrinkling off over time. cheers!


----------



## djnick66

it is not hard to paint vinyl anyway. not sure what the big issue is. Seems like a good, sound, kit to me.


----------



## Dyonisis

John P said:


> Dude, I have a friend who's bee trying to get a hobby shop going for over a year. The hobby shop is HIS dream. He has yet to make enough money to draw a salary. He's had to borrow from his parents to pay his bills. He's had full weeks go by without any sales. He and his wife are living off her salary as a supermarket checkout girl. His ex-wife has had the court drain his bank accounts for back child support (which he would _love _to pay if he could) (he only had $500 in the store account!), had his driver's license pulled, and damn near put him in jail. He's trying to sell his beloved Mustang to get enough money to pay his child support and a few bills. The store is floundering, always a week away from closing. He's an emotional and medical basket case from the stress.
> THAT is a dream dying.
> 
> My nephew wanted a classical happily married life with the beautiful girl he met. Over the years it turns out she spends her time, when he's at work, traveling around S Carolina and Georgia dealing meth and stolen goods with another man. When she's home she ignores their three kids so he has to take care of them. She spends all the money he makes from his crappy job as a fork lift repairman on stuff for herself. My sister and my elderly mother have to help take care of the kids. My nephew refuses to get a divorce because he hated it when HIS parents got divorced. As of today his wife is in jail for dealing, and DOING meth with some 16-year-old kids.
> THAT is a dream dying.
> 
> A 95% plastic model kit of something you love, with three parts in a material you dislike is NOT even close.
> 
> Perspective.


*THAT * sounds like my cousins' ex-wife! She lost custody of her first born son. Then she had a baby girl, which she wanted so desparately, but drank while the child was in gestation, and now has fetal alcohol syndrome. Her sister has raised her (little girl) since she was only three weeks old. Then had another boy who also has fetal alcohol syndrome, and is being raised by his dad. She stole my cousins' car, stole his identity with her then boyfriend, got a fake ID with his picture on it, and wrote a bunch of rubber checks in my cousins' name. Of course my cousin went to jail for a crime he didn't commit (for once), and had to prove that he didn't do it. As for his ex- she got caught, but only recieved probation for her part in all this, even though she was the mastermind behind it!

More recently, she was caught manufacturing meth, having, or possesing precursers to meth, and maintaining a common nuisance. She was put in jail for six months, but the rest of her sentence was commuted to house arrest, where she was then arrested for DUI. Afterwards she spent more time behind bars, and then she was caught smoking rubber glue (fake gonja - cat nip with chemicals sprayed on it AKA "K2") on her mothers' front porch. What is funny is that she was caught by a police officer that just happened to drive by, and smell it! When he went back to the house, and saw her - he went up on the front porch, and arrested her stupid ass on the spot! She's a career criminal for sure! Now her oldest just calls her by her first name now - not mom. I just don't get it. Perspective for sure..... 


~ Chris​


----------



## Blufusion

BTW John P. My brother owns his own forklift company and sometimes he has to do that crappy kob you calledd a forklift repairman. Everytime I needed money for help over the last few yrs. He's the one that has been there for me. So please be careful of what you call a crappy job. He makes good money and has always. NO trying to one up anyone but be cadreful of what you call a crappy job for someone. It may not be for others. I'm sorrry this is the last I will say on the question at hand. Now lets get back to what we enjoy doing making a plastic model look real.


----------



## scifimodelfan

spocks beard said:


> Thanks for the info Ductape!
> Now if only Sci-Fi Metro would finally release the Major West figure!


I to am waiting for Don and the rest. Been wanting them so bad.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Just an FYI, the following Official Moebius photo illustrates the scale disparity between the Cylon (Lower left) and the B-9 Robot.(Lower right) They both can't be the same scale if this is correct.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I dunno. I got the impression watching NuBSG that the new toasters were tall, like around 7ft.



Ductapeforever said:


> Just an FYI, the following Official Moebius photo illustrates the scale disparity between the Cylon (Lower left) and the B-9 Robot.(Lower right) They both can't be the same scale if this is correct.


----------



## John P

Blufusion said:


> BTW John P. My brother owns his own forklift company and sometimes he has to do that crappy kob you calledd a forklift repairman. Everytime I needed money for help over the last few yrs. He's the one that has been there for me. So please be careful of what you call a crappy job. He makes good money and has always. NO trying to one up anyone but be cadreful of what you call a crappy job for someone. It may not be for others. I'm sorrry this is the last I will say on the question at hand. Now lets get back to what we enjoy doing making a plastic model look real.


Well, if he owns the company, it's not so crappy for him!  I just call my nephew's job crappy because it doesn't pay very well.


----------



## John P

Dyonisis said:


> *THAT * sounds like my cousins' ex-wife! She lost custody of her first born son. Then she had a baby girl, which she wanted so desparately, but drank while the child was in gestation, and now has fetal alcohol syndrome. Her sister has raised her (little girl) since she was only three weeks old. Then had another boy who also has fetal alcohol syndrome, and is being raised by his dad. She stole my cousins' car, stole his identity with her then boyfriend, got a fake ID with his picture on it, and wrote a bunch of rubber checks in my cousins' name. Of course my cousin went to jail for a crime he didn't commit (for once), and had to prove that he didn't do it. As for his ex- she got caught, but only recieved probation for her part in all this, even though she was the mastermind behind it!
> 
> More recently, she was caught manufacturing meth, having, or possesing precursers to meth, and maintaining a common nuisance. She was put in jail for six months, but the rest of her sentence was commuted to house arrest, where she was then arrested for DUI. Afterwards she spent more time behind bars, and then she was caught smoking rubber glue (fake gonja - cat nip with chemicals sprayed on it AKA "K2") on her mothers' front porch. What is funny is that she was caught by a police officer that just happened to drive by, and smell it! When he went back to the house, and saw her - he went up on the front porch, and arrested her stupid ass on the spot! She's a career criminal for sure! Now her oldest just calls her by her first name now - not mom. I just don't get it. Perspective for sure.....
> 
> 
> ~ Chris​


Exciting, ain't it? (he said sarcasticly). Oh, and if she gets out of jail, Child Protective Services told my nephew he has to take the kids and leave the house, because he has a restraining order on her, and for some reason they can't order HER to leave. THAT boggles my mind.


----------



## StarshipClass

Ductapeforever said:


> Just an FYI, the following Official Moebius photo illustrates the scale disparity between the Cylon (Lower left) and the B-9 Robot.(Lower right) They both can't be the same scale if this is correct.


I thought the centurion was _supposed to be _very tall like that


----------



## RSN

Ductapeforever said:


> Just an FYI, the following Official Moebius photo illustrates the scale disparity between the Cylon (Lower left) and the B-9 Robot.(Lower right) They both can't be the same scale if this is correct.


The sizes are correct for the same scale. The Cylon is 7 feet tall in the new Galactica. The Robot is about 6 1/2 feet tall as scaled next to a 6' 3" Guy Williams who was about the same height as the Robot in most pictures. The Cylon looks bigger because even though he is in human form, his proportions are not those of a human. This was intentional inorder to let the viewer know that this was not an actor in a costume and giving the impression of greater size. Just measure off the the two and you can see the true height of the Robot compared to the Cylon, with out the trick of the eye that is built into the design.


----------



## Antimatter

Has this thread turned in the Oprah show?


----------



## Dyonisis

Antimatter said:


> Has this thread turned in the Oprah show?


 I guess so? Whatever that means....

~ Chris​


----------



## LGFugate

Here's a Cylon size comparison I foundon the web...hope it helps!

Larry


----------



## Ductapeforever

Perhaps with a little encouragement, we can get the Cylon to jump up and down on Oprah's couch !


----------



## Dyonisis

Ductapeforever said:


> Perhaps with a little encouragement, we can get the Cylon to jump up and down on Oprah's couch !


 DO you mean like this?


----------



## bert model maker

Ole tom was jumping up and down trying to fiqure out WHY he wasn't able to fly through the air like that idiotic mission impossible CGI junk. What ever happened to REAL stunts that were realistic appearing onscreen because THEY WERE REAL STUNTS. ole tommy boy looks like he really thought he was going to "fly" around & over the heads of the studio audience like he does in his mission Impossible movies.


----------



## Blufusion

John P. I understand. We all have had those kind of jobs. Now lets turn the channel for the Oprah Winfrey Network and get back to some fun. Model Building. I like you guys even tho we all get a little weird me included. It fun time getting way from the real world and building models.


----------



## Dyonisis

Blufusion said:


> John P. I understand. We all have had those kind of jobs. Now lets turn the channel for the Oprah Winfrey Network and get back to some fun. Model Building. I like you guys even tho we all get a little weird me included. It fun time getting way from the real world and building models.


 I'm sorry - I just couldn't help myself. :tongue: That was a TRUE million dollar moment, and we all got to see it for free! Yes, old tommy was flying high that day - in every hollywood respect. You need to turn the sound on to get the full effect. It's really a blast with the music going along with it!  I agree with enough of the shenanigans, and back to the music.

" Welcome back folks. We now return to our regularly scheduled program."

~ Chris​


----------



## drmcoy

i love this kit...i will buy 1, maybe 2 for sure. would be nice to have retracted arm option. i hope someone is planning on a lighting kit...if so, please make it idiot-proof for guys like me who aren't too swift at circuits and soldering and stuff. 

can't WAIT for this to be released...bravo, Moebius, bravo.


----------



## djnick66

At least the LiS robot is relatively easy to light up. There is plenty of room for all kinds of lighting gear, internal batteries, etc. You shouldn't have much of a problem with a kit of this size. Even lighting up the old Aurora kit is fairly easy and that kit was not designed for it in the first place. I am sure there will be new lighting kits for this one...


----------



## kenlee

Motorizing the treads will be the real challenge, but I am sure someone will do it.


----------



## Y3a

The tricky part will be balancing the motors, batteries, RC receiver, circuits, mechanics to move arms, legs, treads, bubble, and soil sampler/door.


----------



## StarshipClass

djnick66 said:


> At least the LiS robot is relatively easy to light up. There is plenty of room for all kinds of lighting gear, internal batteries, etc.


Not if you put a 1/6th figure of Bob May inside--THEN it starts getting crowded!


----------



## kenlee

There's an aftermarket idea, a Bob May figure to go inside the robot.


----------



## Nektu

smoking a cigarette like he always was... that would be hilarious!


----------



## B-9

Ha - you could have smoke coming out both the pipe in the tread section, or the collar where Bob's head would be. Now I'll need to buy yet another one to use as an incense burner...


----------



## B-9

I forgot the suggested diorama.


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> Motorizing the treads will be the real challenge, but I am sure someone will do it.


I can't wait to see how they treat the tread assembly, so far from the pictures it looks promising. Would love to have them done in vinyl and as separate pieces, but I'm very pleased with what I've seen so far, after all Moebius has yet to disappoint......:thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter

Dyonisis said:


> DO you mean like this?
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise Goes Nuts on Oprah - YouTube


The Cylons were never mentally ill as this guy truly is.


----------



## Zathros

*Just another point I'd make..I'm sure I'm gonna get jumped on with this one " oh the cost would be"..but Id like to see this kit with the "proper" bubble..meaning no seam cuttin through middle, and it would be in one piece joined to to the circular clear plate, as was the original..Its seems only logical that if its going to be done in such detail as we have seen so far, then that last detail would differentiate it as the most accurate rendition of this robot ever done.

Z*


----------



## Paulbo

Blow-molding is really the only way to do a seamless dome in production.

I looked into doing a blow-molded dome for the PL robot. While the piece price was quite nice, the up-front tooling cost was outrageous. Yes, soda bottles are made by blow-molding, but only because the (literally) millions of pieces being made brings the tooling down to nearly nothing per piece.


----------



## Zathros

Paulbo said:


> Blow-molding is really the only way to do a seamless dome in production.
> 
> I looked into doing a blow-molded dome for the PL robot. While the piece price was quite nice, the up-front tooling cost was outrageous. Yes, soda bottles are made by blow-molding, but only because the (literally) millions of pieces being made brings the tooling down to nearly nothing per piece.


*Well..I am no expert, but it seems difficult to me to see , how that cannot be inject molded..I have seen some aircraft cockpit canopies that come somewhat close to the shape that were inject molded, as well as I have spoken to major soda companies in the business I am in, that have their bottles inject molded..but then again..I'm not in the business, but as I said, if it can be done, great..if not ..C'est la vie..

Z
*


----------



## djnick66

The reason you can't mold the top dome in one piece in traditional methods is the inside. The dome is hollow. Blow molding uses a two part mold (there is a big seam around a milk bottle) but the plastic is introduced into the mold sort of like how you would blow a glass bottle. The plastic forms a hollow object within the confines of the mold. When cool, the mold halves open and the part is ready. Injection molded parts are not hollow. Even with blow molding the LiS robot dome would have a seam, but it could be buffed and polished away. Blow molding is more like vacuuform molding than injection molding. It just takes place inside an enclosed mold.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blow_molding


----------



## RSN

The people at Moebius *ARE* the experts and if a seamless bubble can be produced and still keep the kit within the price point they are targeting then trust me *THEY WILL!*


----------



## Paulbo

djnick66 said:


> ...Even with blow molding the LiS robot dome would have a seam, but it could be buffed and polished away...


I should have been more clear - I meant there wouldn't be a seam caused by two parts being glued together.

Someone here did a bang-up job making two part clear bottles look perfect with no discernable seam. (Jeckle kit?) I'll have to track that down and see how he did it.


----------



## Dyonisis

djnick66 said:


> The reason you can't mold the top dome in one piece in traditional methods is the inside. The dome is hollow. Blow molding uses a two part mold (there is a big seam around a milk bottle) but the plastic is introduced into the mold sort of like how you would blow a glass bottle. The plastic forms a hollow object within the confines of the mold. When cool, the mold halves open and the part is ready. Injection molded parts are not hollow. Even with blow molding the LiS robot dome would have a seam, but it could be buffed and polished away. Blow molding is more like vacuuform molding than injection molding. It just takes place inside an enclosed mold.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blow_molding


 You sir are correct! You're 100% right. I've worked in plastic factories even before the internet, and blow moulding is nothing like injection moulding! Blow moulding requires air to be blown in slowly with a controlled burst while the plastic, or glass is forming in the mould. Injection moulding is where plastic is forced into a mould by pressure from plastic being heated in a chamber that is filled with plastic pellets. Once these reach a high enough temperature the plastic is EXTRUDED, or pushed with a rod into the mould propelled by liquid (oil) pressure. Once the mould is fillled it cools with the help of channels machined into the die that allow coolant into them, and the proper air temperature to release it is reached, the mould opens, then the part drops down with the help of push pins that help the part to be removed from the mould in most cases, but sometimes you have to remove the part from the pins if it gets caught. Both processes require heat obviously, but the latter of the two is more complex. Injection moulding is what we use to call die moulding. The two are basically the same process. Not to be confused with die cast. Die casting is the practice of pouring liquid metal into a one sided mould - not two sided usually. There are some dies that require two part dies, but most things that are die cast only require a one part mould. 

The difference is how it's made inside the mould - not just the product itself. Blow moulding is for hollow items, injection moulding is for items that need to be assembled at a later stage that are hollow, but need multiple parts, or things that are only one sided. Two mould halves, or dies are used to make the same thing that requires assembly, but not always. Sometimes things that need to be made as a one sided object like a drinking glass, or a plate use a two part mould. The process depends on what type of products go into the finished part. Milk jugs need to be seamless so that nothing leaks from it when handled, as glues, or adhesives would either be impractical, or would eventually burst under pressure, or exposure to the liquid inside the container.

Other items such as paint cans are formed with three main pieces. These are stamped, and shaped together after the initial shapes are formed. The bottom is stamped on a machine in the form of a blank, or a slug, then rounded to the thickness, and diameter needed for reinforcement. The body, or tube of the can is then extruded from a machine that forms it at the same time it is made. This comes out in thin layers that are stamped to the size needed. Since these are spun, then turned on a machine that rounds the can into the final shape before being joined with the bottom before being filled. They need to be strong as SPRAY PAINT CANS are under pressue as soon as the paint goes into the can, the top is joined with the propellant needed to deliver most of the cans' contents. Harsh chemicals usually only come in steel cans so that they can withstand the pressure so that the gases released inside won't burst open while being jostled around. Plastic is used for softer things like mineral spirits, or alcohol that won't dissolve plastics. Blow moulding is used in glass bottles, and plastic jugs like gasoline cans. The type of plastic, and how resistant, and its' thickness are determined by what liquid they will hold. Plastic is cheaper than glass which is why it's used so widely now. Thus the reason milk, and juice, and soda come in plastic jugs instead of glass bottles. Either way, I hope this clarifies the differences between the processes that most of the items we use everyday are made.

~ Chris​


----------



## djnick66

Part of the cost for blow molding a part would be just the need for a super smooth, polished, machined mold. This would not be cheap or easy or something someone could do limited run in your garage. Might as well tool up a sprue of parts as that is what the cost would be.


----------



## Y3a

what about making the insides to the bubble and then cast te entire thing in a shape like the bubble, both upper and lower?


----------



## djnick66

Thats not really possible with injection molding and it would preclude painting the interior part or adding lighting. Remeber you cant injection mold hollow things since the mold has an inner and outer half.


----------



## Paulbo

Y3a said:


> what about making the insides to the bubble and then cast te entire thing in a shape like the bubble, both upper and lower?


What you'd end up with is a giant lens that would distort everything inside.


----------



## B-9

Would "gluing" the halves together with Future floor wax work? I don't know about its adhesive qualities but it might even be adventageous if you wanted to take it apart down the road. Future may hide the seam pretty well. It doesn't have to be a really strong bond anyway. Just a thought as I haven't ever actually tried it.


----------



## Dyonisis

Maybe rotocast the lower half, and leave the top half hollow? I don't know unless they could afford to cast this in a clear resin that would allow interior lighting. The arms could be made from polyethylene, but that would probably cost too much if having to outsource someone to make them. It would be soft enough for someone to mould, and they could be posable. Think automotive wiring harness type material, but in a softer plastic with the same design as B9s' arms originally were. This is much less likely to break, or dry rot (disintegrate) slowly over time. 

~ Chris​


----------



## djnick66

I dont care about moving parts. its a model not a toy to play with. Moving parts = broken parts and worn off paint.


----------



## xsavoie

Even if someone could make the dome in one piece,how would you put the Robot's brain inside the clear dome.


----------



## Paulbo

xsavoie said:


> Even if someone could make the dome in one piece,how would you put the Robot's brain inside the clear dome.


It's not technically one piece, it's just not split at the equator as an injection molded piece would have to be. In the original there's an upper dome and a roughly flat (clear) plate on the bottom. The upper dome has an opening on the bottom just large enough to fit over the brain bits and is secured to the bottom plate.


----------



## B-9

Paulbo is correct. The brain unit just about fits in through the bottom.


----------



## Blufusion

I hate to say this . But all this talk about one piece. If it two pieces. most people that see it have probably never seen LOS and will not notice the difference. Go with what Moebius gives us and do 
the best you can with it. It's JUST A MODEL !


----------



## kdaracal

B-9 said:


> Paulbo is correct. The brain unit just about fits in through the bottom.


This is how the clear resin bubble is molded from the aftermarket one offered from Cultman from time to time. It is meant to be used on the Aurora/PL version. Unfortunately, it's not as clear--kinda foggy, but puts the seam where it really is on the suit.

Here is a feeble attempt on my installation: 



















Here is the regular PL kit version:










But if you take into consideration the poor shape and the seam, the aftermarket version is still much better.


----------



## RSN

I will take an accurate, hollow, bubble with a seam any day. Until Moebius shows us a test shot that is ready to go into production, there is no sense complaining about what you are not going to get when you might end up getting it from them anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Y3a said:


> what about making the insides to the bubble and then cast te entire thing in a shape like the bubble, both upper and lower?





Paulbo said:


> What you'd end up with is a giant lens that would distort everything inside.


I have a model of a sci fi aircraft from the anime _Yukikaze _that does that with the cockpit - it has a detailed seat and control panel cast into a solid chunk of clear resin canopy that you insert as a module into the fuselage. Paul's right - ya can't paint it, and refraction causes everything to look magnified and distorted.


----------



## StarshipClass

kdaracal said:


> This is how the clear resin bubble is molded from the aftermarket one offered from Cultman from time to time. It is meant to be used on the Aurora/PL version. Unfortunately, it's not as clear--kinda foggy, but puts the seam where it really is on the suit.
> 
> . . . But if you take into consideration the poor shape and the seam, the aftermarket version is still much better.



A clear plastic one made pretty much the same way would be a lot clearer. It could be molded the correct outside shape but with a cylindrical space inside for the "brain" (which seems to be the way the aftermarket resin one does) and the bottom piece could fit as on the real robot suit.

In my opinion, if you're going to wind up with a seam across the middle, you might as well not even bother.


----------



## RSN

The brain fills almost the entire inside of the bubble and is far larger than the opening at the bottom. It takes a good bit of manuevering to get the bubble on and secured to the bottom plate. It is not just a matter of having an open core up through the middle the size of the bottom opening and sliding the bubble down over it. If that were done, the brain would have to be way undersized. I will take an accurately shaped bubble with a seam and a correct brain over a compromised design any day! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

RSN said:


> The brain fills almost the entire inside of the bubble and is far larger than the opening at the bottom. It takes a good bit of manuevering to get the bubble on and secured to the bottom plate. It is not just a matter of having an open core up through the middle the size of the bottom opening and sliding the bubble down over it. If that were done, the brain would have to be way undersized. I will take an accurately shaped bubble with a seam and a correct brain over a compromised design ant day! :thumbsup:


Okay, wasn't sure how much it filled it up. A full sized brain is the way to go.

Still,**if* *the correct shape could be molded with a cylindrical opening as I described _**and**_ the opening at the bottom could be oversized somewhat in order to squeeze in the full sized brain, it might work. Getting the seam at the bottom vs. in the middle of the bubble is huge deal, IMHO. It changes the ENTIRE appearance in terms of accuracy.


----------



## starseeker

Paul's right, the dome fits over the stuff inside, which is mounted on the clear base. Check B9 builders groups for full size replicas and see how it's done. 
Kinoshita had a lot of experience in plastic shaping. The domes were made by blowing a bubble in the clear plastic and then pushing down on the bubble with his hand until he had a shape he liked. Glass blowers do the same thing all the time. I've checked a few glass blowing sites and occasionally the prices seem really reasonable, in the $12-15 range for items that would be considerably larger than this. If you have a glass blowing shop/co-op in your area, it might be worth checking out. When the time comes. That's really the only alternative for truly seamless, unless Moeb goes for a really expensive multi-part molding process a la Tamiya, which a) would probably add a few more $ to a kit which will probably sell less than the J2 , b) most people won't care about a bubble join anyway, and c) most people wouldn't be able to sand and polish the mold seam lines from anyway. If there is a glass blowing shop that can do this reasonably, someone might look into a bulk order.


----------



## xsavoie

I guess the key to this problem,since the two piece bubble top is the only option opened to Moebius,is to make the two part dome section fit as simply as possible.Since either clear glue,or another clear bonding solution should be used,and since this is not a toy,Moebius should not overdo the joining section,because rough handling is not as issue for a model kit.This way,a close to a perfectly seamless transparent dome would come out when assembled together.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P

PerfesserCoffee said:


> A clear plastic one made pretty much the same way would be a lot clearer. It could be molded the correct outside shape but with a cylindrical space inside for the "brain" (which seems to be the way the aftermarket resin one does) and the bottom piece could fit as on the real robot suit.
> 
> In my opinion, if you're going to wind up with a seam across the middle, you might as well not even bother.


Even your way, there would be a mold seam at the equator, 'cause it would still be a 2-part mold with the mold halves joining at the widest part of the bubble. It's not possible for an injection molded part to be larger than the hole in the cavity it's molded in and still be removed from the cavity.

Also there'd be cooling shrinkage in the really thick plastic around the cylindrical opening you speak of, ruining the shape of the bubble.


----------



## RSN

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Okay, wasn't sure how much it filled it up. A full sized brain is the way to go.
> 
> Still,**if* *the correct shape could be molded with a cylindrical opening as I described _**and**_ the opening at the bottom could be oversized somewhat in order to squeeze in the full sized brain, it might work. Getting the seam at the bottom vs. in the middle of the bubble is huge deal, IMHO. It changes the ENTIRE appearance in terms of accuracy.


It is hard to tell just how big it is in there because it is a triangle. From some angles there seems to be a lot of open space, from others it fills it. I test fit my full size brain and bubble back when I first got the parts and it is a bit of a contortion act to angle it on. You have to start with one point going inside and slide it around, then get the next point in and lastly the third and then center the bubble over the lower plate and screw it down. 

I know Moebius will give us the best possible kit no matter what they end up doing about the bubble.


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Whatever Moebius is to come up with would make me happy.

I think part of the problem with the original Aurora kit is that there is a ridge between the upper and lower halves of the bubble, which in effect widens the joint - you have a seam between the pieces, but you also have an upper ridge and lower ridge.

If there was no locating ridge the seam would be less noticeable.

If a seam running horizontally is not acceptable, what about vertical ?
It would still be there, but not as visible looking straight-on, just from above.


----------



## djnick66

Yeah the seam is hard to deal with. I glued my PL kit together with Gators Grip Glue then dipped it in Future








[/IMG]


----------



## kdaracal

djnick66 said:


> Yeah the seam is hard to deal with. I glued my PL kit together with Gators Grip Glue then dipped it in Future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Yea. It would have been a little better if PL/Aurora would have reversed the seam and put it (at least) below the center, instead of above the center. I have a feeling Moebius will do there darnedest to make it as good as possible, and still leave it affordable. And if the market calls for the super-accurate version, aftermarket folks will do a replacement.:wave:


----------



## djnick66

You cant put it at any other place beside the center. You cant have any undercut around the edge of the part. The seam has to be at the widest part of the bubble


----------



## johnF

In my post on the “model forum” for arms and claws for the Polar Lights B-9, I stated I am working on a one piece clear dome. 
It is actuality two piece as the bottom plate will be lazar cut with the center hole and a lip around the edge so it almost fits flush with the dome.
Seeing the photos above of the resin bubble, let me state I would not sell something that looks that bad.
I am still working on my masters/molds (takes three to make one bubble) and my main concern is making as smooth as possible. 
One trick I will let out to anyone wanting smooth casting is to use Mann2300 spray release.
Used properly the 2300 will make glass smooth casting of even slightly rough surfaces.
I will go hide back in the other forum now.

John


----------



## Dyonisis

Can't someone make a two part mould for the head? I mean make it so that the rubber mould could be removed easily, but retain accuracy? Just my two cents. 

~ Chris​


----------



## kenlee

Wow, the bubble issue has become the "gridlines" of this model. No matter how Moebius tackles this issue I will buy at least two of these models. If there is a seam at the equator of the bubble, which seems likely based on the prototype in the picture, I have the perfect way to deal with it, imagination, it has worked perfectly for me since I was at lease 3 years old. The reality is that there is really only 2 ways to easily do the bubble in styrene injection molding, both ways will leave a seam, either horizontal or vertical, I will live with either one and be grateful that we are even getting this model.


----------



## kdaracal

kenlee said:


> Wow, the bubble issue has become the "gridlines" of this model. No matter how Moebius tackles this issue I will buy at least two of these models. If there is a seam at the equator of the bubble, which seems likely based on the prototype in the picture, I have the perfect way to deal with it, imagination, it has worked perfectly for me since I was at lease 3 years old. The reality is that there is really only 2 ways to easily do the bubble in styrene injection molding, both ways will leave a seam, either horizontal or vertical, I will live with either one and be grateful that we are even getting this model.


Amen! Epic for us LiS fans. I still cannot believe it. I keep saying "this one will be my masterpiece". 

But then comes another mind blower from Moebius. I will never lose hope on a J2 scaled "S" word! _shhhhh! _


----------



## liskorea317

kenlee said:


> Wow, the bubble issue has become the "gridlines" of this model. No matter how Moebius tackles this issue I will buy at least two of these models. If there is a seam at the equator of the bubble, which seems likely based on the prototype in the picture, I have the perfect way to deal with it, imagination, it has worked perfectly for me since I was at lease 3 years old. The reality is that there is really only 2 ways to easily do the bubble in styrene injection molding, both ways will leave a seam, either horizontal or vertical, I will live with either one and be grateful that we are even getting this model.


I'm with you kenlee! I'm just happy its coming out! I've lived with a seamed bubble since the robot first came out in the 60's and its never bothered me.
I will be getting at least 5 Moebius kits over time. And plan on getting John F's upgrade kits for my PL robots.


----------



## djnick66

I am not complaining about the kit. I don't think anyone is. Just commenting on the obvious limitations as to how to mold the clear head piece. It's just problematic no matter how you look at it.


----------



## xsavoie

No one is really complaining,as you have said.It's just a matter of discussing how to further improve the seam line of the transparent dome.If the joining base of the dome is very thin and not large like on the Aurora Robot,held together with either transparent glue,or future,if that is possible,could possibly make the seam almost disappear,I guess.Please no vertical seam,it would be a lot worse than an horizontal one in my opinion.An after market dome,mostly in one piece up to the bottom part would be possible,unless I am mistaken.Maybe in clear thermaform plastic,or possibly even glass blown.Some very thin glass ampoules do exist,but could this concept be applied to the B-9 Robot's flattened dome?Who knows.I'm sure that someone out there with glass blowing experience would at least be anxious to try.


----------



## Nektu

All the conjecture is always fun, and I'm always amazed at the ingenuity and resources of the aftermarket scene.... but, wouldn't it make more sense to wait until we know what the real parts will look like? Don't want to spoil the party or anything... 

K


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Nektu said:


> All the conjecture is always fun, and I'm always amazed at the ingenuity and resources of the aftermarket scene.... but, wouldn't it make more sense to wait until we know what the real parts will look like? Don't want to spoil the party or anything...
> 
> K


well, it's obvious that you don't know how the Hobby Talk board operates, then.

We elevate back seat driving to a blood sport around here:freak:


----------



## Ductapeforever

Nektu said:


> All the conjecture is always fun, and I'm always amazed at the ingenuity and resources of the aftermarket scene.... but, wouldn't it make more sense to wait until we know what the real parts will look like? Don't want to spoil the party or anything...
> 
> K


That's why I chuckle at the lunacy of starting a thread about a kit, only hinted or rumored to be in the pipeline, or just a dream on a drawing board, and the folks here start maddening discussions like it was due next week.
Funny stuff, life goes on , and I don't even start seriously thinking about a kit untill it's clearing Customs:wave:.


----------



## djnick66

well if people don't discuss kits then what is the use of having a forum to discuss them. What is really funny is that in general there will be a ton of buzz about a kit BEFORE it comes out, but when its out... crickets. For example the Moebius Batman figures are out but I have not seen anything about those in a while.


----------



## John P

Lou Dalmaso said:


> well, it's obvious that you don't know how the Hobby Talk board operates, then.
> 
> We elevate back seat driving to a blood sport around here:freak:


Perfectly put! :lol:


----------



## zike

djnick66 said:


> well if people don't discuss kits then what is the use of having a forum to discuss them.


I think the general feeling is that we are allowed to comment on a kit after we've paid for it.

Then, if we find something wrong, we can be told, "Hey, sorry, it's already in production...you should have told us sooner".

As a buyer, it's generally annoying to be told to keep my opinions to myself until I've forked over the cash. In most industries, manufacturers like input BEFORE they commit to production. Raising issues AFTER the final tooling is frozen and the kits are shipping is rather pointless.

It's funny how we are always told that something is a prototype or a test shot and that things may change before the kit enters production. But, if we question anything, the stock response is, "Wait until you have the kit".

The rock and the hard place. No questioning of the kit is allowed until we have the kit. Once we have the kit, any questioning is useless because it's too late to change anything.


----------



## RSN

As a manufacturer and also a fan of the subject they produce, Moebius is well aware of what the consumer wants. They want it too! It is a bit of an insult to them to think they will not do everything in their power to deliver a product that is as perfect as can be done at the price point they feel will make money for them and still be affordable to the market. It is also insulting to begin talking about after market "fixes" when a final product has not been produced. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## robiwon

I knew I should have taken more close up pics of this last year! It's clickable.


----------



## Ductapeforever

zike said:


> I think the general feeling is that we are allowed to comment on a kit after we've paid for it.
> 
> Then, if we find something wrong, we can be told, "Hey, sorry, it's already in production...you should have told us sooner".
> 
> As a buyer, it's generally annoying to be told to keep my opinions to myself until I've forked over the cash. In most industries, manufacturers like input BEFORE they commit to production. Raising issues AFTER the final tooling is frozen and the kits are shipping is rather pointless.
> 
> It's funny how we are always told that something is a prototype or a test shot and that things may change before the kit enters production. But, if we question anything, the stock response is, "Wait until you have the kit".
> 
> The rock and the hard place. No questioning of the kit is allowed until we have the kit. Once we have the kit, any questioning is useless because it's too late to change anything.




We here at Hobbytalk are NOT their R & D or Quality Assurance consultants , and we are being arrogant to think so. Guys , don't think so highly of ourselves! In reality, we have little if any influence on their business decisions. Remember we are Consumers !


----------



## Seaview

Ductapeforever said:


> ... and I don't even start seriously thinking about a kit untill it's clearing Customs:wave:.


 
And I won't criticize a kit until the (first) box is opened. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61

Lou Dalmaso said:


> well, it's obvious that you don't know how the Hobby Talk board operates, then.
> 
> We elevate back seat driving to a blood sport around here:freak:


:lol: :thumbsup:

I have a question with regards to _building_ a B9 kit rather than _critiquing_ one, specifically about the two rows of lights at the bottom of the chest plate. Is there a definitive color guide for each light, or is that one of those "They just used whatever color was handy at the time" things? I've looked at a lot of B9 photos, both production shots and custom builds, and I've never seen two that were the same.


----------



## liskorea317

Zombie_61 said:


> :lol: :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a question with regards to _building_ a B9 kit rather than _critiquing_ one, specifically about the two rows of lights at the bottom of the chest plate. Is there a definitive color guide for each light, or is that one of those "They just used whatever color was handy at the time" things? I've looked at a lot of B9 photos, both production shots and custom builds, and I've never seen two that were the same.


I guess you can color them anyway you choose!


----------



## StarshipClass

Ductapeforever said:


> We here at Hobbytalk are NOT their R & D or Quality Assurance consultants , and we are being arrogant to think so. Guys , don't think so highly of ourselves! In reality, we have little if any influence on their business decisions. Remember we are Consumers !


IMHO, we're _the most important part of the equation:_ the consumer.

They ignore us at their peril. I don't think it's arrogant to think that we are listened to in terms of what we want to see in a kit. We're all human beings. Until angels start producing model kits and use God's omniscience to know what we want, it would make sense for them to pop in and give a listen. 

It's up to the kit makers to produce a desirable kit. The internet gives them access to the desires of a good sampling of modelers. I think they'd be crazy to completely ignore us. 

For example, obviously, most of us are not engineers but we may express that we want to see such-and-such as a reinforced part so that we can do such-and-such with the finished model. We have experience building kits and know what certain weaknesses can be even if we can't work out the math formula explaining why and what thickness the plastic must be to fix it.

They'd also be crazy not to want some hype and talk about their kits building them up before they're released. Any publicity is good publicity in that it helps to make people aware that a kit is coming out.


----------



## liskorea317

PerfesserCoffee said:


> IMHO, we're _the most important part of the equation:_ the consumer.
> 
> They ignore us at their peril. I don't think it's arrogant to think that we are listened to in terms of what we want to see in a kit. We're all human beings. Until angels start producing model kits and use God's omniscience to know what we want, it would make sense for them to pop in and give a listen.
> 
> It's up to the kit makers to produce a desirable kit. The internet gives them access to the desires of a good sampling of modelers. I think they'd be crazy to completely ignore us.
> 
> For example, obviously, most of us are not engineers but we may express that we want to see such-and-such as a reinforced part so that we can do such-and-such with the finished model. We have experience building kits and know what certain weaknesses can be even if we can't work out the math formula explaining why and what thickness the plastic must be to fix it.
> 
> They'd also be crazy not to want some hype and talk about their kits building them up before they're released. Any publicity is good publicity in that it helps to make people aware that a kit is coming out.


I doubt that they don't listen, but some features people may want may be just too pricey or near impossible to include but so-called experts start getting rude and insulting to the model companies which makes them stay off these forums. Look what happened with Gary K-he delivers a piece of art each and every time and yet people start insulting him like he's some sort of amateur that doesn't know anything. Only a small minority. Frank used to interact with the forum often with a friendly give and take and seemed very reasonable to those who were respectful, but stopped posting when the atmosphere became toxic.
I think the modeling companies do appreciate the early buzz on their kits, but the rudeness really needs to end.


----------



## StarshipClass

liskorea317 said:


> I doubt that they don't listen, but some features people may want may be just too pricey or near impossible to include but so-called experts start getting rude and insulting to the model companies which makes them stay off these forums. Look what happened with Gary K-he delivers a piece of art each and every time and yet people start insulting him like he's some sort of amateur that doesn't know anything. Only a small minority. Frank used to interact with the forum often with a friendly give and take and seemed very reasonable to those who were respectful, but stopped posting when the atmosphere became toxic.
> I think the modeling companies do appreciate the early buzz on their kits, but the rudeness really needs to end.


Right, I'm not attempting to justify rudeness and I like to see the people responsible for these (_potentially _in some cases) great kits that are coming out giving us some insight to what's going on. It's a shame that so many have given up coming here for the most part. But then, it's the internet and that's the nature of the beast. But for them to not interact doesn't mean that they do not listen. 

I've been very impressed at all the extras they've managed to include _despite _the extra tooling expense--usually stuff I could have gotten aftermarket or scratch built. They've usually gone above and beyond and we've all learned a lot from many of them telling us of their experiences--I'm especially thinking about what we've heard of the frustrations of dealing with Chinese manufacturers in the production of the 1701 refit. A (near-) perfect kit is not always the result but they do pretty darned well for the most part.

What I'm really trying to say is that the opposite extreme of counting ourselves completely out of the process is not productive, either. Especially in America, it's understood that the debate, whether won by a particular faction or not, is what is important in that it allows brainstorming, introduction of new ideas, pointing out what others may have missed, etc. as well as some endless rehashing of the same ol' stuff. 

Oh, well. The process is not without pain but neither is life in general. When we feel no more pain, we're dead. While we're living, let's speak up and encourage others to. And, at the same time, let's encourage others to be civil

Speaking of civility, there are times I've noticed that some kit producers (not lately but some I've observed years ago) have grown very frustrated with questions that, while annoying, are really to be expected under the circumstances. One or two have, IMHO, over-reacted to the frustration. 

Okay, I can understand spending your time on more productive pursuits and not answering the same questions over and over again but, really, the solution is not to get huffy and leave. That's not winning friends and influencing enemies. The answer, I think, is to just not respond to those repetitive questions or type a quick note to the effect that they need to read the rest of the thread. You can severely limit your time spent on the forums and still have some interaction. 

Believe me, I have to answer the same questions over and over again and I know how frustrating it can be. In my position, I do not have the luxury of not responding--but there are plenty of ways of handing it on the internet that beat dealing with people on the phone by leaps and bounds. :wave:


----------



## Y3a

I look at these discussions as a way to get an idea what others are thinking about doing to one or more of the several kits of B9 that they buy. The prop changed over the years, and both the look and situations it was involved in can be depicted with certain mods. I might like to do one with B9 laying down as if it were the giant version (Trip inside the Robot) with small figures, to drilling into the Pryplanus soil, to making it radio controlled, to animate the brain stuff in the bubble, to one with scruff and wear as it might have really looked after a few years of helping the Robinsons. I tend to like to hear others suggestions of how they might complete their kits. Should I build it as just B9, or on a base or diorama? If someone were to build an aftermarket set of metal claws that could be modified to open and close by RC.......


----------



## ffejG

It may be stupid and pointless to make "demands", but it is not pointless to discuss what we want. That's the whole point of a new product announcement thread isn't it? There would be a lot of crickets on this board if we didn't.

I think the difficulty of saying what is on your mind is that no one sees a middle ground. Too many people argue in absolutes and they apply those same absolutes to anything anyone says. So, if someone says they don’t like the bubble on the robot to have a seam they get jumped on by the “love it or leave it”, “It’s only a model”, “get a life” crowd. But then you have the “the dream just died” crowd that justifies the existence of the first group. I completely understand why people don’t want the bubble to have a seam. I remember that bothering me on my first Aurora robot kit when I was a little kid. It looks wonky. So, having people express that wish or concern is completely natural to me and they shouldn’t be attacked for bringing it up. It doesn’t mean they don’t like the kit or appreciate it or won’t buy it. They just want to get that out there. 

I also think it is absolute arrogance to attack these companies for decisions they make. We ARE very fortunate to have Moebius and Round2 and Pegasus. These aren't just a bunch of suits churning out widgets. I honestly believe they are trying to do things to bring themselves and fans joy while making a living at it. That's a pretty tough combination. And I don't think it is cow-towing to say so. I have been disappointed by some features on kits I have purchased from all of them but man, I have a PILE of them and love building them. They are so much better in both subject and execution than they ever were when I was a kid.


----------



## StarshipClass

djnick66 said:


> You cant put it at any other place beside the center. You cant have any undercut around the edge of the part. The seam has to be at the widest part of the bubble


From my observations and other resources, I do not agree that the seam has to be in the center. I think it can be lowered to within a couple of scale inches to where the opening is on the real costume head without cheating on the size of the brain. And, in reconsidering making the brain absolutely accurate, as far as "cheating" on a feature is concerned, the seam in the middle is itself a huge "cheat" on the real thing. I'd take a very slightly altered brain piece (which is distorted somewhat anyway by the clear plastic) in order to have an accurate bubble. I think the seam in the middle of the bubble is a much worse and much, much more noticeable cheat than altering the brain just a bit:



















http://www.b9robotbuildersclub.com/tools/protected/reference/bp/dpbp/sheet 1 of 12.pdf

http://www.b9robotbuildersclub.com/tools/protected/reference/othersources.html

If anyone can come up with a better (notice I did not say "perfect") solution, it will probably be the folks at Moebius who have shown a lot of ingenuity and very good engineering skills.


----------



## StarshipClass

ffejG said:


> It may be stupid and pointless to make "demands", but it is not pointless to discuss what we want. That's the whole point of a new product announcement thread isn't it? There would be a lot of crickets on this board if we didn't.


Very good point!



ffejG said:


> I think the difficulty of saying what is on your mind is that no one sees a middle ground. Too many people argue in absolutes and they apply those same absolutes to anything anyone says. So, if someone says they don’t like the bubble on the robot to have a seam they get jumped on by the “love it or leave it”, “It’s only a model”, “get a life” crowd. But then you have the “the dream just died” crowd that justifies the existence of the first group. I completely understand why people don’t want the bubble to have a seam. I remember that bothering me on my first Aurora robot kit when I was a little kid. It looks wonky. So, having people express that wish or concern is completely natural to me and they shouldn’t be attacked for bringing it up. It doesn’t mean they don’t like the kit or appreciate it or won’t buy it. They just want to get that out there.


Very good analysis of the behavior involved in some of these discussions.



ffejG said:


> I also think it is absolute arrogance to attack these companies for decisions they make. We ARE very fortunate to have Moebius and Round2 and Pegasus. These aren't just a bunch of suits churning out widgets. I honestly believe they are trying to do things to bring themselves and fans joy while making a living at it. That's a pretty tough combination. And I don't think it is cow-towing to say so. I have been disappointed by some features on kits I have purchased from all of them but man, I have a PILE of them and love building them. They are so much better in both subject and execution than they ever were when I was a kid.


Criticisms that make note of inaccuracies, avoidable or not, are perfectly fine, IMHO. Wishing for something that could never be--at this point in terms of affordable technology--is also fine as long as it's understood to be in that context. But, yeah, going beyond that gets ridiculous.


----------



## ffejG

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Criticisms that make note of inaccuracies, avoidable or not, are perfectly fine, IMHO. Wishing for something that could never be--at this point in terms of affordable technology--is also fine as long as it's understood to be in that context. But, yeah, going beyond that gets ridiculous.


I agree completely. I don't characterize those as attacks.


----------



## RSN

Zombie_61 said:


> :lol: :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a question with regards to _building_ a B9 kit rather than _critiquing_ one, specifically about the two rows of lights at the bottom of the chest plate. Is there a definitive color guide for each light, or is that one of those "They just used whatever color was handy at the time" things? I've looked at a lot of B9 photos, both production shots and custom builds, and I've never seen two that were the same.


The 12 round, flashing, chest buttons did change color during the run of the series. They were replaced at random and the standing rule for those of us building a full-size Robot is to find a color combination you like and use that or just make up your own. There is no such thing as an "Official" color pattern. When I ordered my lights I chose the colors that were in the first 8x10 "Lost in Space" still I ever purchased. It is a shot of Will, Smith and the Robot entering the cave from "Rocket to Earth".


----------



## LGFugate

For the record, There was no "product announcement thread" per se. This is a forum member telling us about what he's seen about the B9 kit announcement from Moebius. Moebius did not come to the forum and make an announcement.

Now, back to our regualrly schedule discussion, already in progress....:wave:

Larry


----------



## ffejG

LGFugate said:


> For the record, There was no "product announcement thread" per se. This is a forum member telling us about what he's seen about the B9 kit announcement from Moebius. Moebius did not come to the forum and make an announcement.
> 
> Now, back to our regualrly schedule discussion, already in progress....:wave:
> 
> Larry


Well, I certainly wasn't trying to suggest that Moebius were inviting criticism here by calling this a product announcement thread. But I stand by that description of the thread as the product was announced at the show and a member brought that news to us here in this thread.


----------



## RSN

If anyone is interested in actual building info for our Mechanical Friend, since the question of light colors was brought up, here is a run down of the colors you will find on him, starting at the top and going down:

3 lights on top of the brain are orange flashers

Lights inside the brain are white flashers. The eyes on each side of the brain are white flashers in the first season and steady burning in the second and third

7 lights on rods under the brain are orange flashers

Voice box is orange neon

2 round lights below the voice box are pink and pale green flashers

10 rectangle lights are pale yellow steady burning in the frist season and 2 orange, 2 green, 2 red, 2 green and 2 orange steady burning in the second and third season

12 round lights are various color flashers that change throughout the run of the show

1 steady burning white light in the tape bay on the underside of the front of the torso in the first season, in the second season the light is not on


----------



## kenlee

RSN said:


> If anyone is interested in actual building info for our Mechanical Friend, since the question of light colors was brought up, here is a run down of the colors you will find on him, starting at the top and going down:
> 
> 3 lights on top of the brain are orange flashers
> 
> Lights inside the brain are white flashers. The eyes on each side of the brain are white flashers in the first season and steady burning in the second and third
> 
> 7 lights on rods under the brain are orange flashers
> 
> Voice box is orange neon
> 
> 2 round lights below the voice box are pink and pale green flashers
> 
> 10 rectangle lights are pale yellow steady burning in the frist season and 2 orange, 2 green, 2 red, 2 green and 2 orange steady burning in the second and third season
> 
> 12 round lights are various color flashers that change throughout the run of the show
> 
> 1 steady burning white light in the tape bay on the underside of the front of the torso in the first season, in the second season the light is not on


Good to know, hope I can still find this info when the model comes out.


----------



## John P

kenlee said:


> Good to know, hope I can still find this info when the model comes out.


Hit "Print" right abooouuut.... NOW!


----------



## Zathros

RSN said:


> As a manufacturer and also a fan of the subject they produce, Moebius is well aware of what the consumer wants. They want it too! It is a bit of an insult to them to think they will not do everything in their power to deliver a product that is as perfect as can be done at the price point they feel will make money for them and still be affordable to the market. It is also insulting to begin talking about after market "fixes" when a final product has not been produced.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


*I was away after I started my comment on the bubble, so I'm late with this, but here it is: I do not believe for a second that it is insulting to comment on what we'd like to see in a kit that has just been announced...If any manufacturers are that "sensitive" then they should not even announce the kit until a week or so before it hits the shelves.* *were I in the business as a full time manufacturer, I would be asking specifically what the consumer in this genre wants to see in any kit before starting production*. *Now I'm not saying Frank has no idea what we want since he's absolutely proved he has since this robot was requested for a few years now, but it can never hurt to do some polling. And perhaps he has..But what I would like to see is all the correct detail and features in it without having to spend twice as much as the kit costs to buy aftermarket parts that would not have been necessary if the detail that should have been in it in was there in the first place. I'm guessing this isn't going to be a cheap kit..

In my opinion, either youre in the business to make the best possible model, or your'e not...And if you are, then there should be some way to make that bubble as accurate as possible, and as close to as seamless as possible..The chinese manufacturers are very innovative..Either way I'm a massive Lost in Space fan, so I'm gonna get one or 2. So far, for the most part, Frank has never disappointed me in any of the kits he produced that I bought. I am confident he will continue that trend no matter how the robots dome is delivered. 

Z


*


----------



## kenlee

John P said:


> Hit "Print" right abooouuut.... NOW!


LOL, even if I did, chances are by the time the kit is released I will have forgotten about it.


----------



## RSN

kenlee said:


> LOL, even if I did, chances are by the time the kit is released I will have forgotten about it.


Trust me, I will be here when it comes out to remind you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61

RSN said:


> The 12 round, flashing, chest buttons did change color during the run of the series. They were replaced at random and the standing rule for those of us building a full-size Robot is to find a color combination you like and use that or just make up your own. There is no such thing as an "Official" color pattern...


Thank you! I suspected as much, but it never hurts to ask. And thank you for the detailed light color information in post #244 as well!


----------



## RSN

Zombie_61 said:


> Thank you! I suspected as much, but it never hurts to ask. And thank you for the detailed light color information in post #244 as well!


You are very welcome. This is the reason I come here, to trade information with fellow model builders about how to build.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

RSN said:


> Trust me, I will be here when it comes out to remind you! :thumbsup:


Thanks, on my part. I hate papers. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimkirk

Fernando Mureb said:


> Thanks, on my part. I hate papers. :thumbsup:


Same here unless it's rolling papers.:dude:


----------



## GKvfx

So, I'm in this parking garage Friday night. As I'm walking to dinner, I hear, "Pssst.... hey, buddy..... wanna see my Robot?" 

This being L.A., this conversation can go a couple of different ways. I turn around and - to my pleasant surprise - it's not a weirdo - it's Frank from Moebius, trying out a new not-so-viral marketing campaign, schlepping the Robot kit around in his car!










And this being, L.A., a crowd of paparazzi gathered to take pictures - 








OK, maybe it wasn't a "crowd", more like two - Jeff Bond and Carson Dyle. And me. OK, it was a gaggle of geeks.

Frank was in town for "Son of Monsterpalooza" and we had dinner with him on Friday. I didn't realize he had the kit with him till we got back to our cars.




























I haven't read through all of this thread, but in looking at the details on this (including the leads for the neon), I'm impressed, given that this is an engineering prototype. Figure people will talk about the bubble. The bubble is the bugger. Still isn't set how that's gonna be done. Having worked on Greg Jein's restoration back in the 90's, I can tell you that whole assembly is like building a ship-in-a-bottle. It's a real pain full size. Don't know what it's gonna be in scale, but I do know that Frank and Co. will figure it out.........

Gene


----------



## djnick66

I like the way the lower two crawler halves are actually separate and not molded together as a big block.


----------



## ffejG

Thanks so much for posting these. It is a real pleasure to get a feel for the size - I can look at measurements and try to imagine but it is no substitute for seeing it in someones hands. This is going to be great. I can't wait.


----------



## RSN

djnick66 said:


> I like the way the lower two crawler halves are actually separate and not molded together as a big block.


Yup, as they should be. Everything about this model is just about what you would see if you were looking at the actual Robot costume from the show. And yes, it is a bit of a puzzel to get everything inside the bubble on a full-size version and then get the bubble on!! The more I look at the pictures I have of the prototype, the more impressed I get with Gary's design work and Moebius' commitment to bringing us the higest quality product!!


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Love the claws !

Proper angle and taper.


----------



## xsavoie

Just the right size too.Many sleepless nights we'll go through until we finally get our hands on this baby.Any idea on the projected price of the B-9 when it will be out.:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe

I'm sooo excited about this kit and all the possibilities........:thumbsup: Couldn't have asked for a nicer rendering of the old boy. Thank you Frank, Gary and everyone at Moebius.....:wave:


----------



## StarshipClass

GKvfx said:


> OK, maybe it wasn't a "crowd", more like two - Jeff Bond and Carson Dyle. And me. OK, it was a gaggle of geeks.


Wow! Real HobbyTalk.com celebrities! :wave:


----------



## Seaview

For the sheer size and detail of this Robot model, I really don't care whether there is a seam around the bubble head or not; I'm just gonna be happy with it anyway! :wave:


----------



## bert model maker

very well said Seaview, my thoughts exactly.
Bert


----------



## RSN

Seaview said:


> For the sheer size and detail of this Robot model, I really don't care whether there is a seam around the bubble head or not; I'm just gonna be happy with it anyway! :wave:


Yes siree Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker

This has been a very educational thread for me. 
I grew up watching the show on our old B&W TV- I did not even know his claws were red until the Viewmaster slides came out.
When the Aurora kit wsa released, I knew there were problems but at my oung age the one that stood out the most was the connecting accordian thing under the bubble turned into a traffic cone on th emodel.
Now that this thread started I see so many things I never noticed before- the angled/tapered claws and the fact the torso is not a cylinder.
Moebius is doing this subject long deserved justice.


----------



## Dyonisis

GKvfx said:


> So, I'm in this parking garage Friday night. As I'm walking to dinner, I hear, "Pssst.... hey, buddy..... wanna see my Robot?"


RIIIGHHTTT!!  Everyone KNOWS who you are - at least those in the know do, and of course they're going to say something when they see you. Especially if they have something to show you in any model format! 

I know that the dome is going to be a problem, but even if you use a soft silicone rubber mould, and form a shell exactly like the stage prop it'll be hard to remove/deglove from the mould. I wonder if there's a way to vacuum form this without distortion? Some silicones allow for higher heat applications. Maybe that would make it easier to form this on a silicone rubber base, and remove it from a mould once cooled. At least it wouldn't require a two part mould therefore eliminating a seam, and keeping this from having to be a two part bubble to glue together, or having to sacrifice accuracy. Thanks for the pictures. At least we can finally see what this looks like for the most part. This is a good size, and whatever the cost will be a true collectors' dream! I love the door in the robots' foot - that's just another added touch of accuraccy that none of the people who will be fortunate enough to own one of these will have to worry about. Another plus is that Moebius is putting it out! :thumbsup:


GKvfx said:


> This being L.A., this conversation can go a couple of different ways. Gene


That's the problem you face no matter where you go nowdays! 























Richard Baker said:


> Moebius is doing this subject long deserved justice.


 Yes they have!







This looks amazing for what it is although it's only a rough draft for the moment. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Lee Staton

The bubble could be blow molded, like plastic water bottles. But I don't know if that's practical for a kit!

Lee


----------



## John P

Even blow-molded, it would have a seem where the mold opens up to release it. But in that case the seam would only be on the surface. You could sand it, but then you'd have to polish it until it's smooth and transparent.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

there's no doubt that the first GK'er to come up with a "no-seam" bubble will clean up, but I think that Moebius has already done a great job getting this tricky subject 98% down the field.

some electronic genius will come up with a solution for the effects inside the bubble and simulate the neon for the "mouth"

someone might tackle motorizing the treads. 

i'd love to see a remote to turn the torso.

someone will make detail brain parts (probably in PE)

who knows someone might work up painting aids 

the thing is, for 80% of the folks who pick up the kit, a seamed bubble will be just fine. its still miles ahead of what we've had thus far.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

seaview said:


> for the sheer size and detail of this robot model, i really don't care whether there is a seam around the bubble head or not; i'm just gonna be happy with it anyway! :wave:


yes indeed!!!!


----------



## Blufusion

ZATHROS calm down it's a model and what ever they produce they will try and do their best to reproduce the best of what we know as the B9 in our minds. It's a model.


----------



## actias

Brain lights were nothing more than a few solid lit lights and random blinkers. Here's a photo of a replica on how the origional was set up. The two eye lights were constant on and the lights all around the triangle were blinking X-mas lights. Even the chest lights were random blinking lights. The robot suit had ZERO electronic circuit controls.


----------



## Paulbo

Lou Dalmaso said:


> ...someone will make detail brain parts (probably in PE)...


Already under development :thumbsup:


----------



## actias

Here's a picture of tracings of the actual robot brain detail and parts.


----------



## RSN

actias said:


> Brain lights were nothing more than a few solid lit lights and random blinkers. Here's a photo of a replica on how the origional was set up. The two eye lights were constant on and the lights all around the triangle were blinking X-mas lights. Even the chest lights were random blinking lights. The robot suit had ZERO electronic circuit controls.


Actually, as you can see in this picture from the original Robot costume, the chest lights were wired through a flasher circuit. An iteresting observation, when the Robot would be turned on, the lights would burn steady, then slowly begin flashing until they reaced their normal rate. :thumbsup:


----------



## actias

Thats interesting RSN. I origionally got that info from Dan Monroe. He knew Greg Jein. He told me that the chest lights were miniature bayonette sockets with flasher bulbs screwed in. Colored fluted lens caps screwed on top of those to get the different colors. Maybe there was a difference between the stunt and hero costume.


----------



## RSN

actias said:


> Thats interesting RSN. I origionally got that info from Dan Monroe. He knew Greg Jein. He told me that the chest lights were miniature bayonette sockets with flasher bulbs screwed in. Colored fluted lens caps screwed on top of those to get the different colors. Maybe there was a difference between the stunt and hero costume.


There was a lot of difference between the two. If Dan got his info from Greg and the stand-in Robot, then what you said was most likely correct. That Robot was done on the cheap and if you watch the lights when they flash, they are much more in a pattern, like you would find on your Christmas tree. The Robot costume had a much more random pattern that you really can't duplicate easily. From that shot I posted from inside the "Hero" costume you can see how much there was going on inside as far as electronics.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hey Actias, Paulbo and RSN.

Thanks a lot for the informations ans pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## actias

You're welcome. I have all kinds of detail and info on the origional prop to make our kits turn out as accurate as possible - Though I'm sure Moebius will do their usual, masterful production.


----------



## rondenning

Been away from the forums for quite some time, and the first thing I see when I come back is the 1/6 scale B-9 !!!! WOOOOO-HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!::woohoo:
I will be getting 3, at least, and possibly another 3 !!!!
I have been wishing for this one for a very long time!!
THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!!
When will culttvman be taking pre-orders??
I think that they will probably include at least an extended and retracted set of arms, and possibly more than those 2 poses, if not I am positive the after market boys will come out with some sets of arms in several poses, so you can change them up as you like.
This will look so cool beside my 1/6 scale LIS figures from SciFi Metropolis, and the 1/6 scale Robby from X-Plus!! (did someone say they already have the SciFi Metropolis Don West figure??, I thought it wasn't due out till 2nd or 3rd quarter of 2013?? Did I miss something??)
Love the 1/6 scale Cylon Centurian, so this is AWESOME!!!!!!!:tongue:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Opus Penguin

Anyone planning a lighting kit for this?


----------



## liskorea317

Opus Penguin said:


> Anyone planning a lighting kit for this?


I'd bet money on it! If I were a betting man that is...


----------



## djnick66

they make lights for the crappy 1/24 kit and the old Polar Lights Aurora kit so you know they will make lights for this one.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

I'd also wager that theres a sound kit in the works as well.

what would the robot be without the dulcet tones of Dick Tufeld?


----------



## liskorea317

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'd also wager that theres a sound kit in the works as well.
> 
> what would the robot be without the dulcet tones of Dick Tufeld?


A soprano?


----------



## Seaview

Lou Dalmaso said:


> what would the robot be without the dulcet tones of Dick Tufeld?


 


The "affected english" accent of Jonathan Harris, complete with a crown, sceptre and raiment as the King of the Mechanical Men of Industro! :hat:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

I thoght that was Wally Cox as the purple robot leader of the tiny Remco Mechanical men


----------



## Seaview

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I thoght that was Wally Cox as the purple robot leader of the tiny Remco Mechanical men


 
Then I'd say it's high time to watch the series again, Lou; Wally Cox was in an earlier second season episode.


----------



## jimkirk

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I thoght that was Wally Cox as the purple robot leader of the tiny Remco Mechanical men



Joe E. Tata was the voice of the purple robot in that episode.


----------



## jimkirk

Seaview said:


> Wally Cox was in an earlier second season episode.


If he offers you something to drink run.


----------



## Zathros

*And...his name was..."Tybo"*


----------



## actias

Anybody have a rough idea what the target time frame might be for this release. Especially considering how far along they are with the prototype.


----------



## Ductapeforever

actias said:


> Anybody have a rough idea what the target time frame might be for this release. Especially considering how far along they are with the prototype.




Earliest? Second Quarter 2013 !


----------



## kdaracal

Ductapeforever said:


> Earliest? Second Quarter 2013 !


Yea. They're pumping out good kits, fast. I'm impressed.


----------



## NTRPRZ

Zathros said:


> *And...his name was..."Tybo"*


If you're talking the Wally Cox character, it was "Tiabo." 
The infamous carrotman of "The Great Vegetable Rebellion" was "Tybo."

Unfortunately, both characters are best forgotten.


----------



## eradicator178

hal9001 said:


> Curse you Moebius! *I'm out of ROOOOOMMMM!* Man, talk about arm twisting...
> 
> HAL9001-


Here, Here!! I second that!!!!


----------



## kdaracal

I'm hoping for an aftermarket resin Bob May for one of my builds. That's my fantasy. Removable body shell, revealing the actor inside, and whatnot.


----------



## Rallystone

Just in case no one else noticed, this is up for pre-order now at Cult! :thumbsup:


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Rallystone said:


> Just in case no one else noticed, this is up for pre-order now at Cult! :thumbsup:


Holy [email protected]! A great price too! I'm getting a couple.

Sean


----------



## teslabe

Rallystone said:


> Just in case no one else noticed, this is up for pre-order now at Cult! :thumbsup:


Thanks for that heads up, Just ordered two and can't wait........:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317

teslabe said:


> Thanks for that heads up, Just ordered two and can't wait........:thumbsup:


I ordered two myself! I can hardly wait!


----------



## sapper36

So what is the great price? Cults site is down!


----------



## teslabe

sapper36 said:


> So what is the great price? Cults site is down!



http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Lost-i...bius-Models--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2476.html

Try this link.....:wave: Oh, sorry, it's $45.95.


----------



## xsavoie

I think they mean available in mid 2013,not 2012.


----------



## Moonman27

I can't wait for this kit!! How tall in inches is it? Judging from the pic on Cult's site,looks pretty tall. At long last,an accurate B9. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Moonman27 said:


> I can't wait for this kit!! How tall in inches is it? Judging from the pic on Cult's site,looks pretty tall. At long last,an accurate B9. :thumbsup:


Should be in the 12 inch range if it's 1/6 scale. I guess the real robot was about 6 feet tall (seems to have been the same height as Guy Williams/John Robinson, who was 6 foot 2 inches tall).

Sean


----------



## kdaracal

Put my order in for two! (And solidified my preorder for 1/35th scale chariot/pod!)


----------



## liskorea317

kdaracal said:


> Put my order in for two! (And solidified my preorder for 1/35th scale chariot/pod!)


I hope the chariot-pod kit comes out soon. And I hope they release
a separate robot like they did with the original chariot so people can finish
their Robinson Family dioramas!


----------



## jaws62666

I pre ordered 2 plus the Mars Attacks kit. Both kits look awesome


----------



## bert model maker

That is a great price. should be just over a foot tall. looks pretty detailed and will be the best B-9 yet.


----------



## liskorea317

bert model maker said:


> That is a great price. should be just over a foot tall. looks pretty detailed and will be the best B-9 yet.


Eventually I'll get at least 5 kits...gotta have
A Golden Boy and an Antimatter Robot!


----------



## Opus Penguin

Got mine pre-ordered.


----------



## LGFugate

As much as I want this kit, I'm not going to pre-order it because I don't know what my own economics will be like when it kit comes out. Also, even though the kit is forecast to be availble the middle of this year, we've all seen lots of times a kit's release date will slip, sometimes quite a bit.

If the price stays reasonable, I will order the kit from Cult when it's available.

Larry


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Teslabe

Thanks for the alert. B9 preordered. :thumbsup:

Current status: eagerly waiting for the 1/35th scale chariot and pod.


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Any word on a lighting kit?

Sean


----------



## kdaracal

SpaceCrawler said:


> Any word on a lighting kit?
> 
> Sean


That's the $24,000 question. I wonder if Moe will do one, and I'm sure others will do aftermarkets....


----------



## teslabe

Fernando Mureb said:


> Teslabe
> 
> Thanks for the alert. B9 preordered. :thumbsup:
> 
> Current status: eagerly waiting for the 1/35th scale chariot and pod.


Hi Fernando, the heads-up came from "Rallystone" post #298, so be sure to thank him.....:wave:


----------



## Seaview

I've just pre-ordered 4 of them; 1 to be "first season mica silver/IJN grey", 1 to be "second & third season chrome silver/red/gunmetal, 1 to be "Golden Boy", and the last one to stay MIB as a "retirement build" for the future.
As for lighting kits and the inevitable brass etched after-market items, I will wait to use them for my second build-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

teslabe said:


> Hi Fernando, the heads-up came from "Rallystone" post #298, so be sure to thank him.....:wave:


Right! Thanks Rallystone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rallystone

You're welcome, Fernando! I was surprised to see it up myself, so I knew there were plenty of folks here that would want to know about it. I'm sure word would have gotten around soon enough anyway. :wave:


----------



## oshkosh619

Rallystone said:


> You're welcome, Fernando! I was surprised to see it up myself, so I knew there were plenty of folks here that would want to know about it. I'm sure word would have gotten around soon enough anyway. :wave:


Good catch and thanks for posting Rallystone!! I just preordered two myself... one to be finished as my favorite 1st season version, the other as the 2nd/3rd season variant.


----------



## Dyonisis

I wish I could order a couple myself, but I don't have any money at the moment. 

If all goes well, I'll be attending college this spring. IF I get enough money, and maybe a little more I'll order a few just for the sake of having the latest, and greatest (finally) offering of the B9 ever.  I'd like to have one of these in all chrome, or silver for something different. I'd paint all the accents the regular colour, and have the clear parts as well - just chrome over the rest that's usually aluminum. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Dave in RI

I'm doing mine in the red/blue REMCO Robot variant.


Nah, I'm just kidding




...or am I?






Yes, I am :tongue:


----------



## steve zodiak

RSN said:


> That was one of the details that struck me when I saw the pictures last month. I also like the loops at the top of the chest neon. You cannot get more accurate than this!! Beautiful Gary, thank you!!


How very quirky that, the Robot, who was so beautifully designed without apparent attachment methods, should have flat head screws showing for his torso utility hooks. Thee only other area to show attachment construction is his chest bezel (4 small flat head screws. I'm glad it didn't show on camera as it indeed added to his very futuristic look.


----------



## Gary K

steve zodiak said:


> How very quirky that, the Robot, who was so beautifully designed without apparent attachment methods, should have flat head screws showing for his torso utility hooks. Thee only other area to show attachment construction is his chest bezel (4 small flat head screws. I'm glad it didn't show on camera as it indeed added to his very futuristic look.


Ol' B9 has a whole lot more screws, and I've tried to duplicate them all. You can actually rationalize the use of simple screw attachments. If the Robinsons were supposed to perform repairs & maintenance on the robot while on an alien planet, far from any high-tech facilities, probably the simpler the attachment method, the better.

Gary


----------



## Zathros

Blufusion said:


> ZATHROS calm down it's a model and what ever they produce they will try and do their best to reproduce the best of what we know as the B9 in our minds. It's a model.



*I wasn't the least bit excited ..I simply made a statement.*


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Has any mention, or hint, been made at a a1/6 Robby the Robot? I already have a 1/6 scale Robby figure from X-Plus, but I'd like to have a kit to light up.

Sean


----------



## John P

Gary K said:


> Ol' B9 has a whole lot more screws, and I've tried to duplicate them all. You can actually rationalize the use of simple screw attachments. If the Robinsons were supposed to perform repairs & maintenance on the robot while on an alien planet, far from any high-tech facilities, probably the simpler the attachment method, the better.
> 
> Gary


On the other hand, if you strip a screw or break the head off or mash the slot, you're, well, screwed!


----------



## djnick66

SpaceCrawler said:


> Has any mention, or hint, been made at a a1/6 Robby the Robot? I already have a 1/6 scale Robby figure from X-Plus, but I'd like to have a kit to light up.
> 
> Sean


Polar Lights seems to have the Forbidden Planet licensing. They have a revised Robby and new C57D coming out


----------



## Paulbo

If the B-9 sells well, perhaps the case can be made for a 1/6 scale Robby from PL.


----------



## Gary K

John P said:


> On the other hand, if you strip a screw or break the head off or mash the slot, you're, well, screwed!


Don't be siily. If you break a screw you simply order a new one from Mr Zumdish at the Celestial Department Store! 

Gary


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Paulbo said:


> If the B-9 sells well, perhaps the case can be made for a 1/6 scale Robby from PL.


We can only hope! 

Sean


----------



## John P

Gary K said:


> Don't be siily. If you break a screw you simply order a new one from Mr Zumdish at the Celestial Department Store!
> 
> Gary


I bet they even have regular AND metric threads!


----------



## starseeker

I thought my 1/6 Robot would look lonely all by himself so I'm getting a head start building a 1/6 force field energizer:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/6th Scale LIS Robot/
With no blueprints to work from save my own drawings from long ago, I'm spending hours and hours staring at a couple dozen screen captures, trying to figure out what goes where. So far the build is progressing by adding a single piece, then seeing how everything else relates to that piece, then revising/removing/rebuilding everything else to match the new piece, and on and on, until everything works. 
The front top of the (1st season) top unit is virtually invisible on screen. On the model, which will almost always be seen from a higher angle, it will be a most visible part of the model. I've based it on shadows, silhouettes, and bits of light shining through it from the bottom. 
It's different, building something in this large a scale. Can't get used to how thick some of the styrene needs to be. 
It will be lighted, and I'm going to hide some magnets to allow 2nd/3d season bits to be swapped. If I don't stick with my original plan of building a second "good" one. When I do get this thing done, I'll update my ff drawings with what I've learned. 
Now when's that Robot due?


----------



## starseeker

Painfully slow progress on these. So far the most complicated project I've ever attempted, despite how simple they seem. Don't know if they will be finished before the star of the show arrives. Despite my love of all things first season, the Voyage plankton gro-lite they popped on top of the ff in year 2 is so cool I'm even thinking now of a second Robot with red claws. Noooo...


----------



## liskorea317

They really look great!


----------



## Dyonisis

Awesome! I love that all white prototype look. It's neat to see things that are one of a kind becoming two of a kind through these websites! I'm banished from the internet for the moment - I don't have a computer with WI-FI compatibility, so I'm forced to use the library computer for the moment. At the same time, my account at the local community college is all messed up, so it makes it that much harder for me to get anything done with out it. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Xenodyssey

Now that's a good idea. Please keep posting photos as the build progresses.


----------



## SpaceCrawler

starseeker said:


> Painfully slow progress on these. So far the most complicated project I've ever attempted, despite how simple they seem. Don't know if they will be finished before the star of the show arrives. Despite my love of all things first season, the Voyage plankton gro-lite they popped on top of the ff in year 2 is so cool I'm even thinking now of a second Robot with red claws. Noooo...


Very cool. Wish you could take a mold and cast up some duplicates!

Sean


----------



## Arkons

*Finally!*

Looks like this kit is finally going to be released in December. At least according to the Entertainment Earth website. Hopefully there won't be any delays. I'm really looking forward to this kit. The detail looks absolutely amazing! I'm also looking forward to seeing if a lighting kit will become available and all the different ways builders of this kit will take on this project and their results.


----------



## RSN

I have 2 on pre-order. One will be the all gray/silver first season with no lights, the other will be second/third season with lights. I know I will build more, "Golden Boy" and Anit-Matter World Robot perhaps!


----------



## Arkons

*Re: Finally!*

Ah, that sounds excellent! I've thought about Golden Boy and the Anti Matter Robot as well. I too have two on order. I'm going to build one without lights first and to see how the kit goes together and I'll save the second one for if/when a lighting kit comes out.


----------



## Dave in RI

I would sooo love to get this kit, but I already have too many unbuilt kits now including a Moebius J2 as well as two PL J2s. 

Too many kits, too little spare time....


----------



## Richard Baker

I have several closets of unbuilt kits, but if an excellent one which I have been wanting for a long time hits the shelves, then I will shuffle things a bit and put it in front of the others.


----------



## John P

Dudes. :freak:


----------



## Chrisisall

John P said:


> Dudes. :freak:



Is THAT what the North Pole looks like in preparation for Christmas?!?!?!


----------



## Zombie_61

Santa Claus _wishes_ he had John's stockpile.


----------



## actias

Only kit missing is RELs 6 foot Enterprise D.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

John P said:


> Dudes. :freak:


 HOLY PILE, BATMAN!!


----------



## Trek Ace

John P said:


> Dudes. :freak:


You're off to a good start!


----------



## John P

Oh, that's just lookin' in one direction, and doesn't include the attic and the stash in the next room.


----------



## Richard Baker

I showed this photo to my Fiance- she now feels much better about the amount of stuff in my stash...



(I feel a little less insane also)


----------



## Chrisisall

John P said:


> Oh, that's just lookin' in one direction, and doesn't include the attic and the stash in the next room.


I can safely say that up to this point in my LIFE I've never owned that many models.... :lol:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Chrisisall said:


> I can safely say that up to this point in my LIFE I've never owned that many models.... :lol:


In my case I would safely add... "and I NEVER will".


----------



## Fernando Mureb

.....


----------



## Mark Dorais

Wow.....magic land !!!


----------



## John P

Yeah. I actually start crying a little when I look at it now.
I need to get rid of half of the stuff I'll never build.


----------



## BatToys

That's small compared to Ken's house. He was a hobby store manager who brought home one of every kit since the 1950s. Every room had the walls literally wall papered with rows of boxed kits floor to ceiling. When he sold them, you could ask for any car kit and he had it.

I bought a First Issue Revell Lincoln Futura MIB from him. Also a Batmobile and Wonder Woman. I regret I passed on a battery operated Robby the Robot in the box.


----------

